# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Ilanthar's tests & sketches

## Ilanthar

I've seen some excellent workshops in here. I'm not pretending doing something as good, but considering the great capacity of the guild for helping and improvements, I was thinking this could be useful  :Wink: .

And... because we are the 20th of december : 


I'm still learning how to do a proper coloration/shading with colors... I'm pretty sure I'm missing a lot of things in Krita since I'm almost using only 3-4 brushes (not to mention the filters).

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm thinking, this is my new avatar at a bigger size.

I've been wondering if I should change it for my signature. I think I'm gonna keep the old one, but maybe colored this way? What do you think guys?

----------


## J.Edward

hmmm, i sorta of like your old one, but can't see it for comparison, as you've already changed it.

----------


## Ilanthar

The old one is in my signature if you want to compare  :Wink: 
Honestly, I mainly changed it because of the strong tendancy of many sites to use a disk and not a square for avatars...

----------


## Mouse

Earlier today I would have said the new avatar image is nicer, but its not as detailed as the older one.

Maybe like you suggest - keep the old one, but with the new colours?

As for Krita. I think the best way to learn it is just to create a new file and play with as many brushes and filters as you can, then try to remember how you did it so you can do it again when you sell the first one for a handsome sum  :Smile: 

There are also lots of variously useful/not very useful videos on Youtube for learning how to do different things.

Labels are really terrible in Krita.  I don't think the developers realised they might be missing a really important tool and haven't bothered to develop the labels/text tools all that much.

----------


## ThomasR

I prefer the old one but I'd love to see it colored. And I wouldn't trust this elf with anything of value if i were you, he looks as shifty as **** on a mackerel.

----------


## waldronate

I like the shape of the old one more, but I understand the desire to have a more compact logo. The new one screams "gecko" in all cases, while the old one was ambiguously gecko-y at low res and more general lizard at higher resolution (the body and hand shapes are generally lizard in the high-res version, but the head has that stubby gecko quality).

----------


## ChickPea

I like the new avatar, but I feel it would work better against a plain background (maybe a simple parchment). The map details you include get a little lost in the small image, and the gecko doesn't stand out enough, in my opinion. Although... maybe you want it to look camouflaged??  :Very Happy: 

I like your pixie, though I wouldn't like to meet him on a dark night! Oh, and Merry Christmas to you too.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kacey

I much prefer the old one, it is iconic and I look forward to seeing it with every one of you're maps so for me it would be sacrilege to change it.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks everyone! That's really helpful.

What about this new version of the old one?

I'm gonna test it right away to have an idea of how things look at final size.

----------


## Chashio

That looks nice  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Chashio  :Smile: .

Just wondering if did not fade the background map a bit too much, though.

----------


## Mouse

How about turning it about 5 degrees clockwise, so its more diagonal?

It seems a bit taller than it was before.

Other than that - nice  :Smile: 

EDIT: maybe a purely tonal background?  No darker.  Its not the focus of the piece.  Just desaturated.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks for the help, Mouse ;-)
Is this working?

----------


## DanielHasenbos

The new logo looks great Ilanthar! I don't think you faded the background to much, though I actually prefer the colored background over the grayscale one.

----------


## Mouse

That's better on the angle  :Smile: 

I really like it with a grey background, but you could try colourize with a warmer blue, maybe?

Maybe I'm just getting too fussy now!!!  :Razz: 

Looks great as it is, Ilanthar.


EDIT: its a bit like picture straightening isn't it - left a bit.... right a bit.... left..... up.... down..... no - right a bit.....

----------


## Ilanthar

Arrrf, too late!
I'll try other things later... I have to eat ;-)

----------


## Mouse

Oh I LOVE that one - the one with the warm parchment background  :Very Happy: 

If you don't like it plain, you could always add the map detail back in, but very very faintly in a suitable pale brown-grey ink?

----------


## Ilanthar

OK, I think this is the good one.

I have to work out my new banner now  :Wink: .

----------


## Mouse

Creamy steel colour.

I like very much.... but best wait a bit so others can say what they think  :Wink: 

EDIT: Possibly a slightly darker shadow on the lizard to make him look like he's standing on the map?

----------


## ChickPea

Oh yes, this is a big improvement. The lizard stands out much more this time. I think Mouse's suggestion of a deeper shadow might be worth trying.

I remember you saying you wanted something that worked with circular icons. Have you tried making it circular, just out of interest? I'd be interested to see what it looked like. (I've got a circular version of my avi that I upload to places that I know use circles, but mine was easy to change).

----------


## Mouse

I always end up losing half my tail and an ear  :Razz:

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm working on the 12 Pantheons illustrations that goes on the maps of my Egishirgal setting.
I've done a few more today.

----------


## Mouse

You're really good at drawing all these little animals and symbols.  I really envy you that!  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Mouse  :Smile: !

So, the pantheons logos are done.

----------


## ThomasR

Pretty nice ! As good as your Tipeee portraits  :Wink:

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Amazing ilanthar!!! I wish I could rep you again...

----------


## Mouse

Beautiful work, Ilanthar (and I'm now _very_ envious)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, both of you! I'm not really happy with the "waters" one though...

Speaking of my Tipeee portraits... I'm trying to get a more painting style. And gosh, that's hard.
Here's the best I got so far.
Going from this

To this


Edit : sniped by mouse!
I envy your painterly style, tbh. If you have any advice...  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

Trying lots of different painting apps can help to find a better comfort zone if the one you are using just doesn't 'do it' for you  :Wink: 

What did you do that one in?

----------


## Ilanthar

Krita, as usual now.
I'm finding myself using more and more the sketch brushes.

It's too blurry or too line "classic", I can't get something in between.

----------


## Mouse

Have you had a go at making your own brushes yet?

Its pretty complicated because there are so many different settings, and they aren't particularly self explanatory, but I found that you get used to what everything does if you pay around long enough with them.

Think first of your ideal brush - shape, texture, how it reacts to pressure and tilt... then set about creating it.

I will go and have a look for all the vids I watched and bring you back a few links that might help  :Wink:

----------


## Chashio

Tools aside, I've found it helpful watching other artists paint, intertwined with a lot of practice studies... there are a bunch on YouTube who paint portraits, characters, faces... just do searches around the theme of 'digital painting face' or similar.

----------


## Mouse

Here's the one vid I found most useful if you also want to make your own brushes.

You might have to watch it a few times, since it covers a whole load of stuff really fast, but it helps a lot because it tells you where the bugs are and how to get around them  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot for the help of the experts  :Smile: ! I'll certainly have a look on those tutorials.

Meanwhile, I guess I could go with an in between (still using the lines of my first version).
Like this...

----------


## Mouse

That looks good  :Smile: 

And I'm no expert.  I just really enjoy messing around with the brushes in Krita.  Never tried PS, so from my point of view Krita's brush engine is simply the best - bugs and all.  The versatility and the amount of control passed to the user is just unparalleled.  Makes GIMP look extremely clunky!

----------


## Ilanthar

Just a small card (damn, those hands are hard to do!). Happy New Year 2018  everyone!

----------


## Mouse

Aw that's lovely!

Thank you, Ilanthar, and a very Happy New Year to you too  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

Very nice! Happy new year.  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Belated thanks to both of you  :Smile: !

I just wanted to share some of my illustrations done for my Tipeee (from last year, mainly). Those are symbolic animals/plants/objects and possible portraits of 7 gods of my Domhantyr world (7 out of 18 in total).

----------


## Ilanthar

I was admiring the labels on this challenge map and I wanted to try some "scripture" by myself... along with testing some brush of Krita.

Here's what I have so far. Not sure it's fitting for maps and change in size in any way, though.

----------


## Mouse

Looks interesting  :Smile: 

I think the only way to get a really good script working well for you is just to get hold of a few calligraphy tutorials for the style you prefer, and practice, practice, practice.  

I can do a fairly good medieval gothic script myself, but that's only because I learned how to do it back at school in art lessons, and its not really much good for maps.

----------


## Meshon

> I was admiring the labels on this challenge map and I wanted to try some "scripture" by myself... along with testing some brush of Krita.
> 
> Here's what I have so far. Not sure it's fitting for maps and change in size in any way, though.


Those scripts are great! I think all the styles could find a use… I really like the bigger Egishirgal a lot, it would work for titles probably. Is it drawn with a brush in single strokes, or is there more going on there? Thanks for sharing your inspirational lettering.

Cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks to both of you  :Smile: .

@Mouse : yup, you're right. I just lost the habit to write correctly since I'm not a student anymore...
@Meshon : Yeah, it's a brush that's not meant to be used like this, I suppose. I had to do single light-handed and quick strokes, if I recall well.

----------


## Chashio

Nice! I did some of that for a couple commission maps years ago... but mostly not directly onto the map. That happened once with an Iceland map I did in pen and I had to do it over a few times because of mistakes. So for one project I lettered all the written words for the maps onto paper and if I messed up a letter I just did it again in the word until it looked ok and then continued and edited it all in photoshop and placed each word where it should be. Then later I just lettered the alphabet with a few options for some letters on paper then scanned and built the words in photoshop using the individual letters. Practicing until I got better probably would have been a faster process though.  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Chashio! It's just some tests. I often feel it may be a time saver to actually write myself, but each time I tried, it turns out I lost time... So, tests & practices seems to be a way to change that, or at least, to find a way to write efficiently.

I'm skiing during this week, so... I'm not very present & productive. But, I've working some of my backgrounds lately, mainly Eldoran, and I've done some tests to do some page decoration.
Those are the two  frame that I've done. The right one is a bit strangely balanced, I guess...
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ThomasR

I'm amazed by those ! I could only dream to do something this gorgeous. My favorite part is your signature pet being mischievous on the left one  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: ! I took some inspiration here and there.

----------


## Ilanthar

Working on my Eldoran world again, I'm trying to do some sketches of the different common sentient species (there are 22 in addition to the humans). Also trying different thing for the top-down topography.

For those interested, Aristeans are close to humans but with almost no nose, some bee like abilities & senses (empathic, mainly). A very community oriented people.
Eduen are "burning" people, made of polished hard material, with some inner fire that burns on top of their head when they are awake and very active.
Haldjas are plant people, very different according to the places & latitude they are living (they are also veehaldjas, plant people of the waters).

----------


## Ilanthar

Not really satisfied by the previous tests, so, I'm redoing them with more care and new tests on character design. I think I will do some kind of sheet with a general view and some close-up for the head and potentially other parts of interest.
Working on the asterian again.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Falconius

Oh I like the frame sides up there.  Pretty cool.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Falconius!
I did some changes/improvements on the asterian.

And I realize that I'd better post some mapping-related stuffs instead of those personal worldbuilding illustrations...

----------


## Ilanthar

I finally decided to seriously try to work a map on paper. It's more a test than anything else right now, but I have an idea of a big map I could do on paper.
Here's where I am right now.

----------


## Arkidemis

Not a bad start. Do you have plans on coloring it or keeping it black and white?

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Arkidemis!
I really don't know about colors. I'm just testing things here... I'm doing the shading on the paper too, so, I don't know how digital colours will work (since I don't have the stuff to do it on paper).

So...  I realize it's a bit blurry, but I began forests/coasts and details on the mountains in the top left.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more. The shading is quite hard to do properly.
And I clearly have difficulties to obtain a good picture without blur...
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ThomasR

Si je puis me permettre, ça a du groin (et c'est intraduisible)  :Smile: 
If I may, this has swagger !

----------


## nopkin

Wow, those mountains look really neat! And the city symbols, they are so tiny and crisp... What size is the paper?

----------


## Ilanthar

:Very Happy:  haha, merci Thomas! Tu peux tout te permettre, t'inquiètes, même l'intraduisible  :Wink: .

Thanks Nopkin, it's a A3 sheet.

----------


## MistyBeee

I just discovered this thread : nice start for a traditional map (for me, it's incredibly harder than digital o_o) ! I especially love the tiny towns and trees.
Also had a look to the frames you posted some time ago and I _adore_ the one with the lizards ^^

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, MistyBeee! Well, I'm way more comfortable with digital drawing myself... Proof with this update with some botch on new towns and a failed test for crops (I miss my Ctrl+z!).
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## kacey

It looks great Ilanthar, I want to try some hand drawn mapping myself and this is very inspiring. I hope you’ll do more like this I think it’s awesome. And I like that you’re posting up pictures of some of the characters from you’re worlds I wish more people would do this.

----------


## Mouse

Oh Ilanthar!  Its lovely - full of hand drawn charm  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Kacey  :Smile: ! Truth be told, it's the hand drawn maps I've seen here lately that pushed me to try. For me, it's both really pleasant and hard in the same time.
Concerning the characters, I'm glad you're liking it. I may post a more finished series of the different sentient species then.

Thanks, Mouse  :Smile: !

Some more, with a rocky desert test and some too big cities...
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

Drawing is done, except if I add something in the waters.
Just the shading now, then I'll scan it.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Greason Wolfe

That looks sharp. Gonna have to keep an eye on this one.

----------


## MistyBeee

Oh ! Love the addition of the cliffs side-view at the bottom !! (and your lizard is super cute too  :Wink: ).
As a victim of the _horror vacui_ that strikes the map makers from the beginning of times, I think I would be nervous about all that empty sea and would try to add some delicate and discreet rhumb lines, maybe...?

----------


## Ilanthar

Thank you both!

@Greason Wolfe : the hand drawn part is coming to an end... I'll see what I can do about labels and possibly colors on computer.
@MistyBeee : héhé, the cliffs at the bottom is directly due to J.Edward's influence. And I hope you'll like my sea monster because I didn't thought nor had courage for delicate rhumb lines  :Wink: .

So, some good things, some failures (at least in my opinion). The shading is pleasant to have on paper (because it looks more "finished" without the need of some numeric work), but I think that I'll mostly do it by hatching next time. I'm not really convinced by it right now...
Still not a scan, because it appears I can't access my epson scanner from linux... (the funny thing being that I can't access the same epson printer from windows  :Surprised: !).
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

I think we are going to have to ban you from using the computer in the future!

This is wonderful.  I just can't get over why you don't always draw your maps this way  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Huh... I think I get better results with the computer (and it's a fairly new one, remember)! But thanks, Mouse  :Smile: .

I can't get a proper scan... So I tried a better picture, but it's still blurry.
I tried to improve it a bit. And with some touches of colour & old paper.
Not sure of what works and what don't at this point...

----------


## ThomasR

I have to side with Sue here. You rock the pen !

----------


## MistyBeee

With such a sea monster, who needs rhumb lines ? I _love_ it (and would be totally unable to draw something like that : whatever I do I never get them frightening or even serious  :Rolling Eyes: ).
Map is very great now the shadows are done !  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

About the scanning and the slight blurring there.  From what I can see the blurring is variable across the map, which might be caused either by dirt on the scanning glass (the type you can't see unless you get down eye level with it and look across it), or if the paper isn't lying absolutely flat on the bed.  I put a magazine on top of mine if I can't shut the lid because of the rest of the sketchbook.  The scanner focus is only sharp when the paper is in snug contact with the glass.  A gap of just a mm can make a huge difference, and can very easily cause the degree of blurring you have right there.

Also in the scanner settings you can usually set scanners to scan at different resolutions.  I think the default resolution is only about 72 dpi on most office scanners, which is ok if you're scanning pages of text, but really poor when scanning graphics.  I've been known to wop my scanner right up to 600 dpi and then reduce the image to a more sensible size in the bitmap editor of my choice - the one with the best AA filter.

As far as the background goes - I prefer the second version  :Smile:

----------


## kacey

Oh that looks great with the parchment background, the blurring from the scanner isn't really noticeable, it doesn't bother me one bit but I can understand the frustration, if it was mine, which I wish it was, then it would bug the hell out of me because I'd see it as a problem but most people (who didn't make the map) wouldn't even notice.

And I'm curious about the shading, did you use marker for this or paint? Or is it just really blended pencil?

----------


## Ilanthar

Ha! I have not been clear, obviously. What I posted is another photograph, not the scan. The scan was worst. And you mainly have it Mouse, I just can't find a way to place half of the sheet against the glass without damaging a bit the paper (and I don't want to do this).

@ThomasR : Merci! You're one of those who gave me the itch to really give it a try  :Wink: .
@MistyBeee : I've seen your illustrations on Tamriel, there are way more gorgeous and complex than this (and monsters are always a bit easier than people for me... because you can mess more with them without ruining the idea).
@Mouse : I'll probably go with the second version then, thanks!
@Kacey ; yeah, that's right. Anyway, it's a test so I'm probably gonna use this picture and not waste more time. For the shading, I used "shades of grey" faber castel pens. The rest is done with sigma microns.

----------


## Mouse

For future reference, then, have you tried doing either end and also a section in the middle and stitching them all together?

I had to do it that way for Road to Tiamis, which was A3 scanned on an A4 scanner.  Its practically impossible to do a whole perfect half  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Yeah, almost impossible indeed! Plus, I had two other issues : I lost a few millimeters on one side (no matter what) and I had do use my old laptop because the scan software wouldn't work on the win10 of my new computer (and there is no linux version, of course...).
I don't want to cut this in half, but the thought had crossed my mind. Well, I don't know what you did but it really work on Tiamis, I would never had guessed it was in two parts  :Smile: !

----------


## Mouse

Three parts  :Wink: 

Left, Right, and Centre.  That way the fuzzy inner edges where I had to curve the paper were scanned again in the central part, and all I had to do was stitch it all together again.  I managed to scan the middle section only by very gently curving the ends around to the back of the drawing, so that it was belly down on the scanner with the ends curled up either side - but most definitely not creased in any way.

Pleeeeeeeeas don't cut that lovely drawing in half!!!!  :Shocked:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Mouse, I'll try your scanning method!

----------


## waldronate

On many cheap scanners, the top/lid comes completely off, leaving a relatively flat surface. If you cut a couple of pieces of cardboard to about the same size as your glass, you can then lay the map onto the glass in pretty much any position without worrying about wrinkling where the paper hits the hinge. I like to use a piece of black paper on the underside of the cardboard to reduce reflections. This advice is less helpful if the lid of your scanner doesn't come off, of course (unless you're willing to invest on a super-inexpensive scanner like the CanoScan LIDE scanner, remove the hinge, and just use the top without the hinge).

----------


## Mouse

You're absolutely right, Waldronate.  

I managed with the lid still attached, but it was incredibly fiddly and took several goes.  I used a magazine where you suggest pieces of card, because the magazine has a certain weight about it that isn't so heavy it will bow the glass and throw the focus out again, but its heavy enough to keep the map in position so you don't have to stand there for half an hour holding it still yourself as the scanner does its thing at 600 dpi.

I did a couple of scans at 300 dpi first, but even then they didn't pick up the finer detail of the pencil lines.  I think the level of detail is also related to other scanner settings like contrast and brightness.  You just have to play around with them till it looks right.

----------


## waldronate

My recommendation for the cardboard is purely because it's easy to cut to size for the scanner bed and you can keep it under the lid when not using it. I had originally included the phrase "and put a book on top of it", but I managed to edit that one back out again somehow. A magazine sounds like a good compromise (I don't have such things around my house, so I wouldn't think of that). Scanning is hard business, but the results can be well worth it!

----------


## Mouse

Most definitely  :Smile: 

Even if the mapper decides to deliberately blur the linework later on, at least the detail is captured if anything unfortunate should happen to the paper original  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Well, it seems I can't get a proper result, even with your good counsels...
So, I'll probably stick with the first version and go ahead (since I have other things to work on).

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm kinda restarting my Patreon thing with a different subject (I didn't feed the previous one and it was too much text for me). This is gonna be on my Tipeee too.
The idea this time is to do something more on maps (with less translation for me) and a kind of city guide of Argona (that I intend to rework).

I've began with the revision of the Air Port. And very quicly, I realized I needed to define all the common "air ships" and "flying mount"s and their dimensions.
So, a flying mount sketch : 

And the base models for 2 types of air ships. I'll do proper illustrated top-down plans for those.

----------


## Arimel

Wow. These are really nice. This makes me really start to think about my own fantasy world I am designing (or starting to design) and all the different aspects that can go into the world creation.

----------


## ChickPea

Nice! I like the shading on your air carrier.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thank you both.

@ChickPea : Sketchup did the shading job  :Wink: .

----------


## Mouse

Very impressive  :Smile: 

I particularly like the 6 legged lizard drawings  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Mouse  :Smile: ! I'm glad you like my Varjavarastar. Maybe I should add some color to make the rider & saddle pop more.

So... I was thinking of a blueprint style for the vessels. Here's my start on the Air Carrier. What do you think of it?

----------


## MistyBeee

Great idea ! That will be amazing with more details !  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

I like the idea, but... I get more of a 'chalkboard' feeling than a blueprint feeling with this one.

As a chalkboard, I love it  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, both of you!

@MistyBeee : more details... I wasn't planning to do furnitures or cargo. Just the main plan. Should I do more?
@Mouse : yeah, I guess it lack the grid for that... Chalkboard is fine then  :Razz: . I will add a frame and specs (sizes, etc.) later.

A bit more. I'm not sure about the other views...

----------


## MistyBeee

> Thanks, both of you!
> @MistyBeee : more details... I wasn't planning to do furnitures or cargo. Just the main plan. Should I do more?
> @Mouse : yeah, I guess it lack the grid for that... Chalkboard is fine then . I will add a frame and specs (sizes, etc.) later.


"Frame and specs" were what I imagined for the "more details" !

The general view is great and adds a lot to understand better the whole concept, but I can't provide myself to see two hamburgers for the front/back view. Probably because it's almost dinner time  :Arrow:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks for your (hungry) view, Beee  :Smile: .

A bit more... I chose to turn the side view into a more "technical cutaway" thing.
I just need the frame, some stamps/logos and the technical data block... So I should be able to finish this soon.

----------


## Ilanthar

I did another airship for my Patreon and decided to do one stone two birds : it's an airship & it's a notable place because it has been turned into a restaurant.
Here are some of the illustrations I added around the map ((a bit rearranged though).

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work! And I'll have a plate of the unicorns spun in sugar please!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks ChickPea!

And here you go  :Wink: !

----------


## ChickPea

Haha, awesome!  :Very Happy: 

And beautifully drawn too!

----------


## MistyBeee

Hehe, well done, Ilanthar ! I love how you go to the details for your projects ! 
The old school feeling is perfect  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, both of you  :Smile: !

I've worked out a new and hope better version of the model for my next one, propelled by air elementals. Here's a view.

----------


## bkh1914

From a practical esthetics point of view, the transverse canopy 
on the right side really breaks up the smooth lines. 
And it is a huge air dam.

Or is that canopy required for the air elementals?  
(I know *nothing* about air elementals.)

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, bkh  :Smile: !

It's a purely esthetic choice to break a bit the flatness of the top sails.
Well, I didn't defined exactly how things works. The air elementals are more or less supposed to push the sails and the whole ship up in the air, plus probably participate to the directional moves (with the side sails, notably).
Anyway, I spent to much time on this model already, so...

On a different matter, here are some hand drawn tests about mountains & a new possible avatar/logo.

----------


## ThomasR

I love that you try new things including trying it by hand  :Wink:  and the gecko makes a good kaiju !

----------


## ChickPea

Your gecko looks fantastic! Mountains aren't half bad either. I especially like the one with the fortress/structure built into it. I'd love to see that developed further.  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks guys  :Smile: !
 :Very Happy:  I guess I should have done it yellow & black to avoid the gecko/salamander confusion. But I also like geckos... so no real problem here  :Wink: .

@ChickPea : I'm not really satisfied by this test for the inhabited mountain version. I'll probably give it a new try, though.

Right now (and as a break from other wip/commissions), I've mostly worked on this new version of Domhantyr, with the goal of showing main cultures. I finally chose to do "cultural crests" to link nations & cultures (dominant, not necessary the only one in a country, ofc).

----------


## J.Edward

Your work just gets better and better  :Very Happy:

----------


## MistyBeee

> Your work just gets better and better


I agree totally ! And it's such a pleasure to see it  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

> Your work just gets better and better


This, exactly  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Considering you all three are providing motivation & inspirational work, you are certainly (at least partly) responsible for my last tests. And thanks a lot  :Wink: !

A bit lost in heraldry for this map. I've done all the drawings (and got a bit overboard for some... I hope I'll be able to place them properly around the map...).

----------


## MistyBeee

Hmmm, totally fond of those !

----------


## Falconius

Those are very cool.  So much concentrated atmosphere with such a little thing.

----------


## Voolf

Amaizing job with those shields. Already very inspirational.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks everyone  :Smile: ! I hope I'll be able to place them in a proper manner around the map.

----------


## Ilanthar

I took some time to relax and start another air mount for my Eldoran setting. It's about Aerquals, some big peaceful beasts eating aerial plankton.

----------


## Ilanthar

The final version of the Aerqual.

----------


## MistyBeee

No limit to your imagination, for sure ! And the "Port Argona" logo is as amazing as the main subject !

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Misty!

I've been toying with this compass idea for a lotr map. The Minas Tirith part is taking me more time than I first thought, even with this sketchy style.

----------


## Falconius

> Thanks Misty!
> 
> I've been toying with this compass idea for a lotr map. The Minas Tirith part is taking me more time than I first thought, even with this sketchy style.


That looks great!  I have to be honest I find it deeply unsettling for the city to be upside down.  Not sure why really.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Have to agree with Falconious, this looks great, and the upside down city gives it a whole different feel that I find pretty cool.

----------


## Mouse

Wooooow!

All of this stuff you've been up to?

Love it  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks everyone  :Smile: !

@Falconius ; I could reverse the city... but there would be no point to the south, then  :Wink: .

Drawing is mostly done. I wonder what to place in the middle, now. Any idea?

----------


## Falconius

It looks so good, that line work is really beautiful.  The creepy ( :Wink: ) upside down city in particular is well done.  But I just like the whole compass, I hope you are able to use it somewhere later.

----------


## kacey

Wow, there's so many treasures here. I absolutely love this last one with the upside down city, it would be nice to see it on a map some day.

----------


## Arimel

This looks really good! 

If you want to follow the theme that is already in place, one of the rings might make sense for the currently empty middle section.

----------


## Mouse

Or a ring of the lesser rings?

----------


## MistyBeee

Superb idea !!
In the middle : a ring, a hobbit round door, and elvish ornament, the handle of Aragorn's sword, the Moria gate...

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks for the compliments & suggestions  :Smile: ! I picked some ideas here and on twitter. The drawing's done. I think it should be OK at half size.

And don't worry, you should see this on a map some day  :Wink: .

----------


## Ilanthar

And with a slight shading.

----------


## Arimel

Excellent choice! The hobbit door fits really well. The map you put this on will have to be amazing so that it is not completely out done by the compass!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, Arimel  :Smile: ! Much appreciated.
And well, I will probably do a Middle-Earth map at some point so... I'll try to do it accordingly  :Wink: .

----------


## ThomasR

Could it be meant for the map you are drawing for "Le Dernier Anneau" ? It's glorious !

----------


## Ilanthar

Merci Thomas  :Smile: ! And probably not, because it's too "Lord of the Rings". I've done this revamped start that could be a possible compass or logo for the "Dernier Anneau".

And on a different matter, I've gone a bit crazy with the frame on my new Domhantyr map (here's the oriental part). It's gonna need shading to help distinguish the different elements...

----------


## J.Edward

That's awesome, Ilanthar  :Very Happy: 
That is gonna look so good.  :Smile:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Amazing! That new Domhantyr map is going to be a new favourite of mine!  :Very Happy:

----------


## DaggerAndBrush

Beautiful work so far. The frame is incredible. I presume the alcoves will show heraldy or something similar? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Beautiful.  Amazing.  Awesome.

Is there an echo in here?  :Very Happy: 

Seriously though, I have truly enjoyed wandering through this thread. Chew toy incoming......

----------


## Ilanthar

Wow, thanks for the compliments, everyone  :Smile: !




> *By DaggerAndBrush*
>  I presume the alcoves will show heraldy or something similar?


Not sure to understand what you mean by "alcoves". And the heraldry part is around the map(s) already, though a bit hard to distinguish right now.

@Greason Wolfe :  :Very Happy: , maybe. And glad to give you some toy to chew  :Wink: .

----------


## jshoer

That is pretty crazy! It really looks awesome. I love the heraldic shields, and all the embellishments around them. And the inside of the frame seems so...creepy, with all those twisted-up figures!

----------


## MistyBeee

Yey ! I'm always happy when I see you posted in this thread, but this time I just gasped when opening the post : this looks wonderful !!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Joseph  :Smile: !




> *By MistyBeee*
> Yey ! I'm always happy when I see you posted in this thread, but this time I just gasped when opening the post : this looks wonderful !!


Mission accomplished  :Very Happy: .
More seriously, I'm very happy you like it and how it turns. I still have a lot to do, though  :Wink: .

I hope you'll like this one too. I'm on the frame, but don't worry, there will be a map in the center !
(I've done a good part of it, but I'm kinda doing 2 versions, so...).

----------


## Ilanthar

OK, I've done the "bad guys" side, and had serious troubles with smaug...

I'm crafting details on the map, but you sould be able to see it quite soon.

----------


## Mouse

OMGosh!

This is brilliant, Ilanthar  :Very Happy:

----------


## Falconius

I second Mouse.  That is really fantastic.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Aaaawwh yeeeaah!!

----------


## MistyBeee

Fantastic !! I just can't wait to see it finished !!

----------


## Ilanthar

Now, I'm under pressure...  :Surprised: 

Hence, I'm gonna ask your expert(s) advice(s).
I'm about here on this Middle-Earth map. And I'm wondering about a few things... Not sure about the location marks (towns and such) and the top frame seems not blocky enough (maybe I should remove part of the water?).


Wadaya think?

----------


## Mouse

I like the design of the top border.  

Maybe give it a more solid background - more like the bottom border, but keep the swirly patterns?

----------


## Falconius

What aren't you sure about the location marks?  The icons look good to me.  Their placement right over the rivers is kind of jarring, but makes good logical sense.  This maps looks so good I really like the forests and the mountains also look really great.

Also you just rekindled an idea for me... and inspired another... about dragons...  :Idea:

----------


## jshoer

Or the side border - there's a thin vertical bar you have all the way at the extreme left and right. Put the same thing behind/above the top border?

Whatever you do, keep the Ring in the center! That's a genius way to focus attention on it as the object of power in Middle-Earth.

----------


## Ilanthar

@Mouse & Jshoer : thanks for the suggestion  :Smile:  I like this in-between idea. and this is the result

@Falconius : Not sure because it's a bit messy and we don't really distinguish what's what... And I'm impatient to see what you're thinking about.. dragons  :Wink: .

----------


## arsheesh

Wow, the illustrations and details in this piece are excellent Ilanthar!  Very nice work so far.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Arsheesh! I'm busy with other stuffs, right now, but I'll try to get back to this soon.

----------


## Ilanthar

Some logo I did today. They will serve on a map I'm working on for my Argona Guide (on Patreon).
"Varja" in "Varja's Cafe" is for the Varjavarastar, one of the flying mounts.

----------


## Mouse

The border looks a lot better  :Smile: 

And those logos look fantastic!

----------


## ThomasR

You keep amazing me with the wide range of your drawing skills. And your strokes are gaining confidence  :Wink:

----------


## J.Edward

Those are splendid, Ilanthar  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thank you guys! I'm so glad you like those  :Smile: .

@ThomasR : you're right, I'm more confident with my strokes. Or more precisely, I let more the pencil goes where he want. Glad it's visible somehow.

I've finished the drawing of "last ringbearer" version of the ME Compass. You have to imagine Barad-Dur as a great city of philosophers & alchemists, the center of a boiling industrial revolution.

----------


## ThomasR

Interresting take on the universe. The books tell us of a mordorian evil, the last ringbearer tells of an obscurantist reluctance to progress. Maybe someone can rewrite LotR as a resistance against pollution and the destruction of MiddleEarth.

----------


## ChickPea

I'm absolutely in love with the Middle Earth map! It's fantastic. The illustrations are glorious.

----------


## Voolf

You have become my top fav illustrator now Ilanthar. Those are just wonderful !

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By ThomasR*
> Interresting take on the universe. The books tell us of a mordorian evil, the last ringbearer tells of an obscurantist reluctance to progress. Maybe someone can rewrite LotR as a resistance against pollution and the destruction of MiddleEarth.


That would certainly be interesting!




> *By ChickPea*
> I'm absolutely in love with the Middle Earth map! It's fantastic. The illustrations are glorious.


Thanks, ChickPea  :Smile: .




> *By Voolf*
> You have become my top fav illustrator now Ilanthar. Those are just wonderful !


Wow, that's a high praise.... and that makes my day! Thanks, Voolf  :Smile: .

I haven't done much more on this (just reworked some of the locations/towns and tested some labels). I'm wondering if I should color the lands or not... What do you guys think?

----------


## kacey

Stunning, just stunning. I think I gasped a few times while I was scrolling through this thread and I’m not sure if it’s just me but I think you’re line work has changed even in the past few months, really beautiful work.

----------


## Voolf

> I haven't done much more on this (just reworked some of the locations/towns and tested some labels). I'm wondering if I should color the lands or not... What do you guys think?


If you think like you want to do it, of course go for it.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Kacey*
> Stunning, just stunning. I think I gasped a few times while I was scrolling through this thread and I’m not sure if it’s just me but I think you’re line work has changed even in the past few months, really beautiful work.


Thanks a lot for the kind words, Kacey  :Smile: ! I don't know if my line work changed, but I surely feel a bit more confident about some drawings. And I guess I've learned a bit how to use more efficiently thick & thinner lines.

Some astronomical data to fill the western hemisphere of my future Domhantyr map.





> *By Voolf*
> If you think like you want to do it, of course go for it.


Well, I don't know really. I like the version with just the sea colored. I just think that maybe, colors would make some elements more visible.
I tried this a few days ago, with some land colors tests in the region of Tharbad.

----------


## MistyBeee

Astronomical stuff... You could post more twice a day and I would never been tired to see them. 'love this so, so much, Ilanthar !

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Beee  :Smile: !

And I kinda lost some time doing this crazy experiment about a banknote for my Resurgence setting.
Now that I've done various elements, I'll probably do the other side and a whole range of banknotes... when I got some time available.

----------


## Arimel

Do you have a conversion rate yet? As to how many dollars, pounds, euro, etc are equal to one of these notes? (just joking!)

It looks amazing, like an actual currency we might find today around the world.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Arimel  :Smile: !

In my setting, Stellars are a useful remnant of the United Stellar Nations (USN) that was created just after the arrival in Neosol. It's used everywhere (though often in its digital form in the main worlds and cities), so there's no conversion toward other currencies.
Easier for the citizens, me and my players  :Wink: .

I could'nt help myself but do the other side. This cityscape gave me headache...

----------


## ThomasR

These are the kind of details that really say you are a demiurge  :Wink:

----------


## ChickPea

These are fantastic! I don't think I've seen bank notes at the Guild before, so well done for taking your world-building further!

----------


## Ilanthar

Merci Thomas! Well, I'm doing my best to have some coherence with my settings.

Thanks ChickPea! I don't know, but glad if I'm the first.

Here's the ten stellars banknote.

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm trying to finish this new Domhantyr map... and it turns out to be more and more tricky in the end. I'm constantly changing my mind...
Well, here's an attempt to a more colorful palette than what I'm used to

I will have to color the frame elements & to find a better way to do the polar ice packs (not completely fine, imo).

----------


## Gidde

There's a really old coastline tutorial that would work perfectly for that icepack, I think. It makes coastlines that are a bit TOO jagged/lacy for actual land but they'd be perfect for ice. Let me see if I can dig up a link.

Edit: Found it! If nothing else, maybe it sparks an idea.

https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ead.php?t=9056

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, Gidde!

I tried (with a few minor tweaks, because I'm using Krita), and I think it's already a bit better.

----------


## Gidde

Yeah, it is! Especially the southern one. I'm glad it helped  :Smile:

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Yaaaaaaas! Another of your detail-incrusted eye-lock-mountain landscape-map delight! And a WIP at that too!
I really love your style, and it's about time you worked on another huge map - This one is really promising, and I was missing my favorite mountains!!

----------


## ThomasR

It is astounding ! Forgive me for asking for more but I hope you'll use warm colors for the border and give us a shiny gem to gaze at  :Wink:  Fonce Julien, on est avec toi !

----------


## kacey

Wow, this border is magnificent! Really nicely done, I can’t wait to see how you colour it.

----------


## J.Edward

Holy cow, you are taking it to a whole new level Ilanthar  :Surprised:   :Very Happy: 
Just splendid stuff. You do not disappoint.

----------


## Ilanthar

Hey, thanks a lot everyone  :Smile: !
I'm hoping I'll be able to post a finished map around here before the year's end... Fingers crossed!

I feel like I'm close to something I really like with those colors, but not really on it... I've tweaked a few things and did a bit more. Plus some tests on the shields/frame.

----------


## JsinOwl

That border is exquisite.

----------


## MistyBeee

That border, Ilanthar !! It's absolutely wonderful ! o_o

----------


## QED42

This map does look amazing, I really can't wait to see the finished version of it.

----------


## Voolf

I like the colours, it is really coming together nicely, possibly a Cartographers Choice ?

----------


## ChickPea

Incredible work, Ilanthar! I'm absolutely loving this.

----------


## KCRileyGyer

Wow, such amazing work and details, Ilanthar.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot everyone! I'm working slowly on this.
I've not began to color the middle part of the frame, but what do you think of the shields/frame colors?

----------


## Ilanthar

Also, I've done first tests on coloring the ME map. Do you think it's fine?

----------


## JsinOwl

My god is that gorgeous!  :Surprised:

----------


## Gidde

Yes, great colors there.

----------


## Galendae

Ilanthar, awesome illustrations! I particularly love the Compass Rose of Barad-dur/Minas Tirith/ The Arganoth and Bag End.  Huge Tolkien fan and that is pure genius.  The Flags/Shields that you do as well are fantastic!

----------


## Texas Jake

I like really like the mountains on your ME map. The whole map is very impressive work.

----------


## MistyBeee

The color looks great on the Middle Earth map !
On the Domhantyr map, I'm totally convinced with the color for shields but would play a little to find a different green for the land : maybe something little darker, and sliiiiighthly less yellow would have a better balance with sea and shields.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, everyone  :Smile: ! Glad you find the colors on the ME map OK.

@MistyBeee : yup, I'm gonna try to find a better balance, thanks a lot for your good counsels :Smile: . This map is a challenge for me, in almost every ways (I still can't find some efficient way to represent the major towns... and the labels are going to be a nightmare  :Feeling sick: ).

Some quick little things I've drawn during the convention, last weekend.

And the start on a larger one... I had less time than last year (a good thing !), hence I didn't go very far on this one.

----------


## Ilanthar

Just showing a part of The Varja's Cafe I finished for my Patron/Tipeee.

And a logo I did for it (its a Cigar's Brand)

----------


## ChickPea

Great to see your sketches! Also, I like the perspective on 'Varja's Cafe'.

----------


## Voolf

Great stuff. The logo is awesome.

And the Varja's Cafe. WOW. Is this 3d render and then colour, Or did you actually drew everything ?

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, both of you!

@Voolf : I'm doing a base model in Sketchup, then I redraw over it, making some little changes, adding details (like the elements behind the bar or the dishes/glasses/bottles).

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm busy with various things, but I can't help myself to work on an old project. For once, I intend to start from regional maps, and before it, I'm on banners.

The idea is quite the same as what I did for Domhantyr, each banner style will correspond to the fiefdoms of the same country/culture.

And about Domhantyr, I changed a bit the colors, not sure if it's less yellowish?

----------


## Galendae

Those banners are fantastic!!!  I want my money back!  :Smile:   Joke.
Seriously, those are awesome.

----------


## kacey

Wow, those banners truly are spectacular, I can't stop looking at them they really are wonderful.

----------


## MistyBeee

Hey, why did I missed an update on this thread ? It's the first time I see the Varja's Cafe, and it's so, so great !!
I'm just speechless with the banners, and the Septentrion colors looks perfect in my opinion  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

I cannot wait to see this one finished. I think I'm gonna print the full size once you release it through Tipeee  :Smile:

----------


## Arimel

Your maps and artwork stun me every time. I cannot wait for the finished version if this is only a work-in-progress!

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Galendae*
> Those banners are fantastic!!! I want my money back! Joke.
> Seriously, those are awesome.


 :Very Happy: , thanks for the laugh. And by the way, you know you're partly responsible for this urge for banners, don't you  :Wink: ?




> *By Kacey*
> Wow, those banners truly are spectacular, I can't stop looking at them they really are wonderful.


Thanks! More to come with the map of a kingdom. I will probably do something more simple to put on the map (if I can).




> *By MistyBeee*
> Hey, why did I missed an update on this thread ? It's the first time I see the Varja's Cafe, and it's so, so great !!
> I'm just speechless with the banners, and the Septentrion colors looks perfect in my opinion


Thanks!
And no worries, I'm not here often this times, and I'm sadly sure I miss a lot of things.
Glad the colors look fine. I'm gonna pursue this way, then.




> *By ThomasR*
> I cannot wait to see this one finished. I think I'm gonna print the full size once you release it through Tipeee


Well, I'm surely back on this one, trying to finish it soon. Aaand I'm the one who should send you a print considering your support!




> *By Arimel*
> Your maps and artwork stun me every time. I cannot wait for the finished version if this is only a work-in-progress!


Thanks a lot, Arimel! I will post the finished version only after a delay, to be fair to my patrons on Tipeee. So, it's gonna be some time in 2019.

----------


## Ilanthar

OK, testing some shields on a part of the map. It's gonna be a map of the Kingdom of Lormance & surroundings.
Do you think the shields are recognizable? Using the Duchy of Ysande as an example.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

To me, they look more like battlefield standards than shields, but by either definition, I think they look good.

----------


## MistyBeee

They look great, and yes, I think even the smaller version is still identifiable : that's precisely because shields & coat of arms has to be easily seen from a wide distance (on a battle field for example) they have strong colored background, so even if I can identify exactly the bird of Ysande, the unique gold/green diagonal is enough to understand who's there.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Agree with everyone, these are great!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks guys!
I followed a suggestion to do them without shadings. Better? Anyway, I think I have to do the map first and then see if they fit in.

And I finally reworked the colors again on this beast... I think it's better this way (the redone part is the upper half).

----------


## J.Edward

I love checking in on your thread  :Very Happy: 
So much splendid stuff to zoom in and check out.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot John  :Smile: !

I think I will dedicate a full wip on the Kingdom of Lormance. It has been too long I did a proper one.
Well, I've almost done the coloring of the map on this one.
Some color & shading to apply on the frame and decorative elements, and of course, missing labels...

----------


## Ilanthar

I changed the shading of the shields and did a bit more. I'll try to do the labels some time tomorrow.

----------


## ChickPea

I'm a little late to this, but... this is absolutely wonderful, Ilanthar! It's a work of art.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot ChickPea  :Smile: ! Well, it has been suggested to me to post it before the end of the year... So, that may happen during the next week  :Wink: .

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm trying to do a general view for my flying city of Argona 2.0. It's a side view to get an idea of the general size & topography.
And it's just a start, obviously.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

A very nice start! I was musing about doing a mountain region this way, but doing it as a flying island is a great starting point!

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Schwarzkreuz*
> A very nice start! I was musing about doing a mountain region this way, but doing it as a flying island is a great starting point!


I'd be interested to see that, no doubt!
And thanks.

Some more. It's kinda sketchy but it's gonna serve its purpose.

----------


## MistyBeee

Oooh, that looks great ! I can't say I envy you for drawing all those tiny houses, but I definitely look forward to see it finished  :Wink:

----------


## Runninghead

Beautiful work, I love the way you do ice caps!

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By MistyBeee*
> Oooh, that looks great ! I can't say I envy you for drawing all those tiny houses, but I definitely look forward to see it finished


Thanks Beee! Well, it's the reason why I'm more sketching than really drawing the buildings. I just want a general impression.

I did more, And I'm wondering if the simple shadow for bakground areas is enough.





> *By Runninghead*
> Beautiful work, I love the way you do ice caps!


Thanks! Well those ice caps are partly the result of guilders good advices!

----------


## Ilanthar

And some more.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

> And some more.


This is breathtakingly amazing  :Surprised: 

Can we see some 100% close ups on the city parts? And whats the great title font?

----------


## J.Edward

> And some more.


You crazy genius  :Very Happy:  Love this. 
You don't disappoint.  :Wink:

----------


## MapMappingMapped

I've been missing some stuff! This city is awesome, I do hope it gets finished!
Are you having some creativity spurt... Permanently? I don't understand the quality of you work seeing how many and how fast you produce them!

----------


## ChickPea

Wow, this is incredible, Ilanthar!  :Shocked:

----------


## Ilanthar

Wow  :Surprised: ! I'm gonna cherish those praises, thanks guys  :Smile: !
Maybe I should do more sketchy things and don't bother with 3D views and such  :Very Happy: .

@SK : it's not really different at 100% (I post them at 66%). The font of the title is Hooverville (rest is SPQR and Cabbagetown).

@MapMappingMapped : always my old stuff... so not so creative. And I'm far from being fast (except for this one, maybe).

Near completion. It's lacking some labels & illustrations. Tech/informative charts will be under the view. If you have any idea or critics...

----------


## Ilanthar

And this is the final version.

I'll probably post it at full resolution some time in 2019.

----------


## J.Edward

I have to go rep a bunch of people so i can finally get back round to repping you... and then you post more stuff to rep.  :Very Happy: 
This looks really nice. I quite like the choice of blue for line work. Very retro plan/arch. drawing look. I like it. nods.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, J.  :Smile: !
I must confess I take this color combination that I like a lot from a Dishonored map  :Wink: .

Some new test, more satisfying for me about the different species of Eldoran (and Argona). Starting with the Aristeans. Some kind of Anatomy/Naturalist board style.
It's unfinished and I'll be glad to read your comments on this.

----------


## MistyBeee

This view of the city of Argona is a pure gem. I can't wait to see it in a bigger resolution to enjoy all the details you put there !  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot Beee! Well, I'll probably post it somewhere in june...

And here's the Aristean thing. I've began the other 22 sentient species, now that I have define the board.

----------


## Falconius

That looks really good Ilanthar, well done.  I also really like the font you are using even if it is a little difficult to read.  On the third paragraph down on the left side should read something like: "Isolate*d* they are know*n*..." or "In isolation they are known..."

As an aside, and I don't really want to step on your toes, so hopefully you don't feel this comment will be out of bounds: It can work either way, but in race design I'd typically expect the physical features of the race to follow their dominant trait (with the assumption of a typical human as the base).  For instance you gave them bigger ears, but I would've also expected to see bigger nasal capacity, like dogs have, since this race has this pheromone trait/power and scent and smell is clearly very central to their being.

----------


## Tenia

A fantastic city of Argona!

----------


## ThomasR

Very Imago  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

Ilanthar, your latest work here is just astonishing. I think you have reach your special unique style here. I absoltely love it, increadible.

----------


## Kellerica

How have I not known this thread existed before? This is awesome! I love the concept of the Aristeans, and your drawing skills are pretty impressive by this point as well. Cool stuff, I'll be following this closer from here on out  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot for the support, guys!

I've found some style I like and that I seem to be actually able to do, so...

@Falconius: thanks for the better translation. Concerning the nose/pheromone question, the nose is mainly for breathing, and a part of the pheromone/scent abilities of the aristeans. Basically, a large part of the face is concerned : the pheromonal slits and the excretory organ are playing their parts. I must confess it's also part of an aesthetic choice, aristean being one of the most "human-like" of the species.

----------


## Ilanthar

Trying to do a view of the city of Portokal, seen from a boat.

----------


## Chlodowech

> Trying to do


What you call 'trying' seems quite successful to me already, and i have a feeling that it's gonna be pretty epic! Especially good job on that rather flat perspective, i consider them relatively tricky. 

Otherwise, i don't know if you plan on colouring it later, but if you don't, it's - in my opinion - really good for the contrast and atmosphere to show a clear distinction between wooden and stone buildings by (over-)emphasizing certain elements of the construction, mainly on windows (wooden building tend to have the windows on facade level, while stone buildings usually have them set back a bit in the window jambs). For example, the one house with a full gable in the middle row to the right side of the canal seems to me like a full stone building, but on the other hand i can't really tell, since there is no real roof overhang on the one hand, but no gable extending over the roof line either, and the windows don't indicate it either, only the larger window (or blind window) in the gable can give a hint that it's probably meant to be stone.

But enough of this, it looks awesome overall, and keep up the work on it  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Chlodwech!

Yeah, it's a flat view and quite a flat city (a few small hills will be on the right, with the monastery, and in the background with the castle).
Most of the buildings are supposed to be half-timbered and a few are stones or with stones on the ground level.
My original idea was to do a simple sketch (it's supposed to be in a travel's notebook), hence with no color. But it may be an option. I'll see.

I did the paper more bright, and some more.

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more.


By the way, I got a second screen (which is 28" and 3840x2160 px) and when I'm using windows (sadly I have to recognize that it deals bette with 2 screens than linux mint...), my tablet is cutting the left (about 1700 px) part of the screen as it doesn't exist...
If somebody know how to correct that, I'll be grateful!

----------


## Falconius

> Some more.
> 
> 
> By the way, I got a second screen (which is 28" and 3840x2160 px) and when I'm using windows (sadly I have to recognize that it deals bette with 2 screens than linux mint...), my tablet is cutting the left (about 1700 px) part of the screen as it doesn't exist...
> If somebody know how to correct that, I'll be grateful!


The city looks great.  I like seeing the side view of a city.  It's not something done very often, and you demonstrate why it should be done more often.  As usual, very inspiring.

About your equipment I think we need more info, like what the dimensions of both screens are, what the lay out is, which screen is the main, graphics card... etc.  I'm running a 4 k as my main and a 1080p as my second, using a Wacom tablet, I haven't encountered that issue.  If you are running two different sized screens your software may be limiting the mapped surface by the smaller screen, for instance if you have you main screen (screen 1) as the smaller one that may be it.  You could try making it so it's only mapped to one screen in general use and see if the problem persists, and then add the second screen in (Although for most programs I have it run only on the workspace screen), it should help pinpoint the issue.  If it is still limited in travel reinstall the drivers maybe with both screens operational?  If mapping it to one screen solves that, and is the only thing that works you may consider just leaving it like that and make sure it's on the screen you use for the workspaces?

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Falconius! This one is more tricky than I expected though...

About my screens & issues : I have a 3840x2160 (28") and a more classic 1920x1080 (23"). I've chosen the new and bigger screen as the main screen and limited the tablet surface to this one (on both windows 10 and linux mint). It works perfectly fine under linux (except for the software interfaces that are reduced by 2 - linux mint 18.3 doesn't seem to be able to handle screens bigger than 1920x1080), but I'm losing about 1700 px under Win10...
You may have something about the smaller limiting things despite my tablet settings (1920+1700 is near 3840, after all, and I see my stylus pointer "reappear' when hover above the tool bar of the software, after the missing part).
Not a big deal, anyway... just annoying.

Some more

----------


## Falconius

Hehe I was thinking earlier today "I wonder how he is managing to get the perspective so well.  Probably just winging it."  So I bet it's fairly tricky  :Smile: 

Hmm have you tried disconnecting the second monitor to see if the tablet functions correctly without it?  Here's how my tablet mapping is typically set up (but it also works even with both screens mapped. The tablet just ignores the black area you see in the little example window there):

If you play around with the "Force proportions" and "tablet area" options (or their equivalents in the software you are running) it may help.  Also I generally find "windows ink" can sometimes create some bugginess you might want to try turning it off if it's on.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Falconius!




> Hehe I was thinking earlier today "I wonder how he is managing to get the perspective so well. Probably just winging it." So I bet it's fairly tricky


I have a base model in Sketchup that helps a lot for this one.

Thanks for the technical help. I didn't try to see how it works with just the bigger screen, I'll give it a try. The settings of the Tablet aren't changing the problem...

I'm wondering if this is not messy with too many lines... 
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Falconius

Looking good!  
I think you can only tell if you have too many lines once you've got all the lines in  :Razz:   And then you also have to consider shading which may have a big effect on line perception.  That said, I actually really like that blank area on that seawall in the foreground with the lined in top.

----------


## Mouse

Great work going on here, Ilanthar  :Very Happy: 

I don't think there are too many lines as long as they don't get any thicker than they are.  Nice looking piece of paper  :Smile:

----------


## MistyBeee

Just... wow... and applause from me. 
o_o

----------


## Ilanthar

@Falconius :  :Very Happy:  yeah, I guess. Not convinced by this Pier, precisely. It's probably to square, I guess. Just blank is too empty for me. Maybe more rocks and width variations with them could do the trick on the side  :Question: .

@Mouse : Yeah, Mouse! We miss you! Thanks a lot for the kind words  :Smile: .

@MistyBeee : You're very kind  :Smile: . I'm pretty sure I'm messing things here and there...

Still, just a bit more.


And the first lines of the ground level of an iso view of Masdegar's House that I intend to do "Tavernier" style  :Wink: .

----------


## jshoer

Looking great! I see that boat just escaped your composition.  :Smile: 

I love all the fine detail lines. They give this image interest when zoomed out, and when zoomed in.

----------


## tainotim

So inspirational! That perspective is splendid. I really like it!

Cheers,
Karl

----------


## ThomasR

I'm out of praises on your work ! Thanks for sharing Julien  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot guys!
I'm flattered by all your kind comments  :Smile: !

I'm also secretly cursing Joël for giving me the itch to try a Tavernier's building  :Wink: ... I'm hooked on it yesterday and today morning and forgot my other works...  :Razz: 
Still, the ground floor lines are near completion (still some texturing and lines to do, the river side, etc...). The globe was a nightmare. I suppose I'll just use colors for the details on the painting & the rug.

I'll probably do 4 pictures, on for each level with a copy/paste of what we see of the levels under each.


By the way, it's half size. Hope it's not too crowded.

----------


## Ilanthar

A test about the pier... Better?

----------


## Arimel

The city is looking really great. The number of details in each of the houses and everything is astounding. However, there is something that has been bugging me slightly that I can not tell if it is my mind playing tricks on me or something not quite right. In the river/canal to the left there is a bridge, but it seems to go directly into a wall of houses. Is there an opening there for a street? I think the continuous dark line on the houses there is what might be causing my confusion. 

Again though, I am really, really, really enjoying following the progression of this city and the other works besides!

----------


## Mouse

> ...Yeah, Mouse! We miss you! Thanks a lot for the kind words ...


Hey you  :Very Happy: 

Its lovely to see you continuing your fine work.  I will be back eventually on a more regular basis.  I'm just a little busy with life stuff right now  :Wink: 

I think the annotations on the city might look better the same colour as the linework?  That's if you are leaving them in on the final version.

----------


## Ilanthar

@Arimel : yeah, it's a small street, hard to see in this view. I place an arrow, don't know what I could do to make it more obvious.

@Mouse : hehe, those red labels are just temporary. I will surely do something different in the end. Just focusing on the drawing right now.



Also, about the technical issues... it became worse (I have leap between the pointer and the drawing zone, now). But I've done a test, and it's clearly a bug with Krita+Windows (tablet works fine with other softwares).
Well, I'll use Krita under linux since it works just fine there...

----------


## Mouse

What they don't tell you about Win 10 updates is that they always damage the Wacom drivers.

I systematically re-install my Wacom drivers every single month, since that is how frequently Win 10 is updated these days.  (I don't think they can get it right)

I wouldn't know if this affects other tablet drivers, but it might be worth trying a driver re-install.

----------


## Arimel

Thanks Illanthar! I now see that that one is missing the window. Sometimes I am as blind as a bat.

----------


## Kellerica

*munches popcorn in the corner*

Don't mind me, I'm just observing and admiring and totally not stealing any ideas

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Arimel*
> Thanks Illanthar! I now see that that one is missing the window. Sometimes I am as blind as a bat.


Thank you for pointing it!




> *By Kellerica*
> Don't mind me, I'm just observing and admiring and totally not stealing any ideas


 :Very Happy:  Thanks!

Close to an end... I'm not really happy with the building in the front, but well...

----------


## Falconius

Oh I like that effect on the pier too.  Well done.  Are you going to colour and shade it?

----------


## tainotim

I think the building in the front is good! This is such a great illustrations. Like Falconius asked, will you colour this? I think it's really good like this but would be interesting to see a coloured version. 

Cheers,
Karl

----------


## Ilanthar

@Falconius : Thanks! And there is a slight shading... Should I make it stronger?
@Tainotim ; Thanks! It means a lot from an expert  :Smile: !

I did not plan to color it... And I don't know if I'll have time, tbh. Maybe later.

I'm also working on a view of the "cothon", siege of the Argona Port Authority, on a small floating island in the middle of the Argona Air Port (working also on a top-down map of it). It's half size.

----------


## Kellerica

> And there is a slight shading... Should I make it stronger?


I for one would vote yes. I can barely see it at the moment (even though it might be one of those things, where you can't really tell when it's there, but you sure as hell can when it's gone), and I think it would bring some contrast to the whole piece which I think would serve it well.

----------


## Ilanthar

Would that be better?


Also, despite the fact that I haven't drawn everything (fourth floor is waiting, mainly), I couldn't resist to do some first coloring tests on this one.

----------


## Hjorimir

> Thanks, Falconius!
> 
> 
> I have a base model in Sketchup that helps a lot for this one.
> 
> Thanks for the technical help. I didn't try to see how it works with just the bigger screen, I'll give it a try. The settings of the Tablet aren't changing the problem...
> 
> I'm wondering if this is not messy with too many lines... 
> ### Latest WIP ###
> Attachment 112811


I love this style. It's halfway between map and picture, but all art.

----------


## Kellerica

I think the stronger shading is a big improvement!  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

@ Hjorimir: Thanks a lot  :Smile: !

@Kellerica: Glad you think so, you've made me work more than expected, my Lady  :Wink: .

Some more work on Masdegar's House. The Ground level is more or less done.

----------


## Kellerica

I strive to make other people's lives more complicated, good Sir!  :Razz: 

Loving the lights on the ground floor!

----------


## MistyBeee

Hmm... That's great. Really great.
*nods*

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Kell & Beee!

Still the last floor to do, and probably some more corrections here and there. I'll keep the full resolutions for my kind patrons on Tipeee.

----------


## Mouse

This is a seriously late suggestion to make, considering you have already done the shading on the city of Portokal, but maybe something to link the background with the foreground in some way?  A boat coming from the background towards the Port Tower?, or a figure looking back across the water to the city in the background?

Lovely work on Masdegar's House - already commented on the Finished Maps thread  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Ah, yeah, a bit late. But thanks for the suggestion and I'll think of it the next time I'll do something like this.

----------


## Ilanthar

I have troubles to visualize my new Argona. That was the motive for doing the "comprehensive view", but it seems that I also need a streets plan with the new layout/topography/canals. So, I started one (I'll add the topography later).

If somewhat is really wrong or irrealistic, don't hesitate to yell.

----------


## Adfor

Looking spiffy so far! Zoomed out it could pass for an old city map in Europe. I love Skald Park!

----------


## Arimel

You mentioned doing the topography later but, depending on how drastic the elevation changes will be, the topography would affect the way the roads are laid out. Just looking at this map I do not see any areas where there are obvious changes in elevation based on the roads except perhaps the Arewood (more curving roads perhaps around hills). As such, I would suspect the area to be really flat, with little topographical change. 
Not sure if this is the type of feedback that you wanted but hope it helps.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Adfor, you make me add "spiffy" to my vocabulary. I aim to get a mixed look, but mainly 19th european cities.

Thanks Arimel. I already have an idea of the topography. Here's a quick view with contour lines (5 meters altitude), the scale being 1 px = 2.5m, and with the matching view (I've started with what you see in the background, though). What do you think?
I've looked at some different cities, and I thought it could be plausible (bear in mind that the surface waters are canals and bassins, mainly).

----------


## Arimel

That looks fine to me. I now see how the roads do curve on the contour lines and the changes in elevation are not really drastic enough to further influence them. Nice!

Also, the 'skyline' of the city looks great! I cant wait to see the rest!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Arimel!

I'll post the city view it in the finished map section later (it's already done, you can see it a few pages before in this thread).

It's taking me ages to work on this new streets plan. I forgot how addictive it could be, though...
More, with a slight shading for topography.

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm also continuing my eldoran species sheets. Here's the third one, the halflings.

----------


## Gidde

Holy cow that is fantastic!

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Gidde*
> Holy cow that is fantastic!


The streets plan or the Halfling  :Very Happy:  :Wink: ?
Thanks a lot, Gidde!

I've done more. Here's the begining of a lineup. It's half size and the full sheets with additional drawings & description will be for my patrons on Patreon/Tipeee.

----------


## Adfor

> Thanks Adfor, you make me add "spiffy" to my vocabulary. I aim to get a mixed look, but mainly 19th european cities.


Always good to increase the vocab!

I just love your species sketches. I've never been good at anatomy sketching, so I'm slightly envious of your ability.  Have you always been good at anatomy? Or did you have to learn? 

Oh and the Yaun-Ti looking serpentine would fit oh so perfectly for the Auzari race in my world..

----------


## arsheesh

So much really cool content here!  I really really like the side profile view of Argona.  Very inspirational.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot guys!

@Adfor: well, I have studied biology and done some drawings, but it was mostly cells & plants. I mostly take example on other artists works and... try a lot. Remember that I'm posting the final versions, after some failures...
And sometimes, I'm changing my mind along the way. The first version of the hydrion was looking like this : 


@Arsheesh : well, I decided to post it in the finished map section.

I'm working on a part view of the port, (front and side) to show the connection between hangars/piers and the city.
It's a part of it. I'm kinda having trouble to figure how represent the cliff in a convincing way, and I'm wondering if I should represent the passages between hangars that are inside the rock on this front view.

----------


## Adfor

> Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> @Adfor: well, I have studied biology and done some drawings, but it was mostly cells & plants. I mostly take example on other artists works and... try a lot. Remember that I'm posting the final versions, after some failures...
> And sometimes, I'm changing my mind along the way. The first version of the hydrion was looking like this


I'll admit, I haven't really tried a whole hell of a lot to brush up on my anatomy skills, maybe I'll take your advice, and try failing a few times to get a hang of it.  :Wink: 

A large improvement on the Hydrion, I definitely prefer the latter sketch in the line-up.

----------


## ThomasR

The biological twist on classic RPG races is a brilliant idea and pretty funny too. Alien fantasy is gonna be a thing  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Adfor*
>  A large improvement on the Hydrion, I definitely prefer the latter sketch in the line-up.


Glad to read that, even if I gave up the old before the final details.




> *By ThomasR*
> The biological twist on classic RPG races is a brilliant idea and pretty funny too. Alien fantasy is gonna be a thing


Héhé, thanks!
I've done three more... the last one being one of the most enigmatic and rare (you'll read that in a future sheet).

----------


## Ilanthar

Inspired by the recent work of Caenwyr, I decided to try something similar along with some color tests.


For once, it's just a test map, really. ANd don't worry, my salamander is just passing by on the map  :Wink: .

----------


## MistyBeee

Looks super interesting, and I look forward to see if the one-point perspective will work on this style once the map finished. I'm absolutely convinced with your coloring style there  :Smile: 
(Nah, don't remove the salamander ! It would be amazing with the tail wrapped around a mountain ^^)

----------


## - JO -

Oh Wow! That's interesting! This type of map with your style... very promising! And the salamander is incredible! I look forward to seeing what happens next!

PS : It remembers me of this one ! But there, you started with Sketchup, if I'm correct ?

----------


## Caenwyr

I'll be following this one closely!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tainotim

I will be following this also. Looks amazing already!

Cheers,
Karl

----------


## J.Edward

Excellent. I'm glad you're continuing this one.  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot everyone!
Not much more done. I've lost some time testing some little towns and such....

@MistyBeee : well, about colors, I'm struggling more than it looks like then...
@ - JO- : I used sketchup as a basis for both (Has Varech and this one). The main difference is that I did a lot more detailed thing for Has Varech. Lately, I'm just doing the very basic shape for perspective.
It's my "twitter salamander", btw ;-)

----------


## Ilanthar

Things are a bit delayed lately (time-consuming work and other things...).
I found some time to work on some new eldoran species though.

----------


## Ilanthar

I just have no time to work on the previous map... I'll be back on this one later again.

Among other things, I'm working on a 6 floors galleon, the "Vague Argentée" for my tipeee/patreon, in the Domhantyr world. Just started the drawing part.

----------


## Ilanthar

The drawing of the hold is almost done.

----------


## Mouse

Oh I just love that 3D map!

Don't stop!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Mouse! I'll work on it again as soon as possible, for sure  :Wink: . It needs more than just 5 minutes here and there.

Relaxing time, I'm drawing my 'fairy chess" or "shadow game" for my nightfall setting. You win by taking the opponent's throne.
A quick view of the different pieces (day side or white). It's the same on the opposite (night side, black pieces).

And working on better biger pieces for the explanations. Here's the King.

----------


## ThomasR

Next step is learning Zbrush and 3Dprinting the pieces or cutting them into wood. You create games know ? There's no limit to your demiurgic nature Julien  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By ThomasR*
> Next step is learning Zbrush and 3Dprinting the pieces or cutting them into wood. You create games know ? There's no limit to your demiurgic nature Julien


Héhé, that would be cool to get some 3D pieces to play with! I wish I had time and courage to learn how to do that.

Speaking of working on a game... I'm doing a character sheet for my Eldoran/Argona setting.
The first page is mostly done :

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm sketching  this little map/panorama when I've time, lately.
It's inspired by a picture my father took of the meteors monastery in Greece.

----------


## QED42

That looks like a great setting for a remote monastery, very evocative!

----------


## Falconius

Looks great Ilanthar.  In regards to the causeway/bridge, beware of how you place the arches, if you observe bridges in real life you'll find the arches are placed to eliminate as much of the weight above them as possible, most bridge arches almost touch the deck.  The only reason not to is to provide enough structure between the two, so in iron and steel bridges you find very little space (or none at all) between the top of the arch and the bottom of the deck, and in stone bridges you see a bit more distance between the two.  If you look at pictures of bridges in Paris you'll see this, their steel and iron bridges have very little distance between the arch and deck and the Pont Neuf for instance has a fair bit more, but still not an excessive amount.

----------


## arsheesh

Just peeking in on this thread again after not seeing it for a while and there is a lot of really great stuff happening here.  That character sheet is just wonderful.  Inspiring stuff Ilanthar.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By QED42*
> That looks like a great setting for a remote monastery, very evocative!


Thanks a lot  :Smile: ! I hope I'll finish this one in a not-so-far future.

@Falconius : Thanks  :Smile: ! It's supposed to be a good old stone one... Should I reduced the space? Not a specialist here, but I see what you mean. Plus, it's supposed to be a sort of altitude bridge, with pillars on elevated rocks.

@Arsheesh : thanks, Tad! I'm not very present lately, so I try to drop things here from time to time...
The character sheet is actually finished :

And I'm still working on that Galleon (all the levels under the deck and the deck are done), still one more after this one (the +2 on the rear casle).

----------


## Falconius

> @Falconius : Thanks ! It's supposed to be a good old stone one... Should I reduced the space? Not a specialist here, but I see what you mean. Plus, it's supposed to be a sort of altitude bridge, with pillars on elevated rocks.


It would appear more realistic I think.  I wouldn't worry about the altitude part, people are very used to seeing gravity-defying incredible bridges thanks to modern engineering.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks for the help, Falconius.
I did a bit more.

What do you think of the bridge now?

----------


## Galendae

The bridge looks great!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Galendae!

I'm currently (also) working on the Celestial Shipyard of Argona.
And I'm discovering a different kind of  being "tired about windows"  :Wink:

----------


## J.Edward

Oooh, I like that logo  :Smile: 
And that color scheme too.

----------


## MistyBeee

Windows... the forests of architecture ? ^^
Good job as always : it's always a pleasure to watch your unique buildings  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

@J.Edward : yup, I'm keeping that color scheme for harmony.
@MistyBeee : héhé, yup, also true.

Thanks to both of you!

It's done now. I needed 2 pages. I'll post it at the guild later.
Here are some parts of it plus the front view.

----------


## rdanhenry

Hey, at least you don't have to wash all those windows.

----------


## Pomb

Wow that's clean, the building comes with a window washing crew I'm sure. I like it!

----------


## Ilanthar

:Very Happy:  Thanks Rdanhenry and Pomb  :Smile: !
There are a bit less windows on the other sides of the shipyard  :Wink: .

On a different subject. I'm testing something on a city map... But time is a constraint and the city big. So... I did without any template or respect to perspective.

Do you think it looks fine anyway, for a medieval city map?
Or is it just wrong and a geometry heresy?

----------


## Ilanthar

New test, and.... very similar result.
Way too time consuming for the size of the city. So, I will probably go back to top-down view.

----------


## Chashio

That looks really nice tho  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Chashio*
> That looks really nice tho


Thanks. I like it, but it's waaaay too long  :Wink: .

Back on this one. I'm really hesiting about shading. It adds something, but my different tests are not completely satisfying. So, shading and frame (or parts of it) are not necessary carved in stone.

----------


## Falconius

It's looking really beautiful Ilanthar.

----------


## ThomasR

Have you thought about lowering the line work (definitely more like art) opacity or even removing it to get hard shadow transitions ? I think it'd work really well for the natural features but would be way more tricky for the buildings ... Sorry to bother you with that but it's already so amazing, I cannot resist asking for more  :Smile:  (I'm that bad  :Smile: )

----------


## Ilanthar

> *BY Falconius*
> It's looking really beautiful Ilanthar.


Thanks a lot!




> *By ThomasR*
> Have you thought about lowering the line work (definitely more like art) opacity or even removing it to get hard shadow transitions ? I think it'd work really well for the natural features but would be way more tricky for the buildings ... Sorry to bother you with that but it's already so amazing, I cannot resist asking for more (I'm that bad )


That won't really work, I fear.  The shading is really quickly done and without the line work, it's just gonna be some blurry mess... My first idea was to try some hatchings to shade the whole view, but it was too heavy & long to do.

 I did add another layer with a bit more details (but not that much), here : 

Not really satisfying either, but I did not want to spend too much time on this (already have...). It's a bit "too blank" without it, though...

And meanwhile, I started a closer view of the Duchy of Ysande & the County of Anthelme, fiefs of the Kingdom of Lormance (A map I started a map quite some time ago....). The standard bearers will be moved to the frame, in the end.
Location on the kingdom map

The first steps.

----------


## Galendae

That Knight with the Banner is fantastic.  Love the detailed heraldry on the Banner.  The city/castle on the cliffs is very cool too and I like seeing it evolve.

----------


## Ilanthar

:Very Happy:  Thanks Galendae, I can't say I'm surprise to read you like that lorman knight  :Wink: .

Finished piece is in the finished map section.

And a logo I did for the next coming building of the Artemo District (city of Argona).

----------


## Hardacre

I really like this. Looks some both simple and complicated at the same time. Love the line work. Superb stuff.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot Hardacre!

I redid a part of my old Agartha map for a new business card.

----------


## Ilanthar

A quick sketch done today to illustrate my texts about Eldoran Astronomy and its two suns.

----------


## J.Edward

that looks splendid, Ilanthar  :Smile:

----------


## Pomb

Drool.. the landscape has so much interest! nicely done Ilanthar.

----------


## ThomasR

It's been some time since I commented here but you know how I feel about your "doodle"  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Hey! Thanks everyone  :Smile: .

@ThomasR : you're supportive and inspiring enough in other places on the net ;-)!
 I'm also working on a regional map. After a failed attempt with the mountains (too many, not enough ridges), I think I'm onto something.

----------


## Josiah VE

> A quick sketch done today to illustrate my texts about Eldoran Astronomy and its two suns.


A quick sketch? What am I doing with my life?  :Very Happy: 
Seriously, that looks amazing Ilanthar

----------


## ThomasR

A little question, are you left handed ? They look amazing BTW  :Wink:

----------


## Chashio

Ah, such good things happen in this thread!  :Smile: 
I love that quick sketch with the two suns. The mountains after it are also quite nice.
I'm just curious as it's fun to compare...how many minutes would you say, for your quick sketch?

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, friends  :Smile: ! I'm glad you like those.

@Josiah VE & Chashio : Well, it's quick only according my standards, I suppose... I think I've spent about 2 hours on the sketch.

@ThomasR : No, I'm rather strongly right-handed. Is it the slope of the main ridge that made you think so? I've done it that way because it's supposed to be more abrupt on the left side.

----------


## ThomasR

> @ThomasR : No, I'm rather strongly right-handed. Is it the slope of the main ridge that made you think so? I've done it that way because it's supposed to be more abrupt on the left side.


Yup, that's it. Had I to do the same, I'd be obliged to mirror the image first  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chashio

> Well, it's quick only according my standards, I suppose... I think I've spent about 2 hours on the sketch.


That sounds about right.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By ThomasR*
> Yup, that's it. Had I to do the same, I'd be obliged to mirror the image first


Now, I feel a bit silly for not having thought about it...  :Very Happy: 




> *By Chashio*
> That sounds about right.


Quite reassuring from an artist like you! I keep thinking I'm very slow to draw things. But maybe we all think this way...

Some other "doodles" I did yesterday (rainy day, here!). The left one is finished, I guess. I still don't know what I could add between the tree & the stone.

----------


## Josiah VE

Ilanthar, you've once again inspired me with your creative and beautiful sketches. Keep it up!

----------


## Chashio

> Some other "doodles" I did yesterday (rainy day, here!). The left one is finished, I guess. I still don't know what I could add between the tree & the stone.




hehehe

----------


## J.Edward

hehehe, Chashio - you are a nut  :Razz: 
hehe, it took me a bit to understand how that related.  :Laughing: 

Ilanthar - always good stuff to see in this thread  :Very Happy: 
I agree. I think we all think we are slower than we are.
Chashio can do some blazingly fast stuff, sometimes.  :Wink: 
Me, sometimes. Other times, i drag on.
You're inspiring me to do some updates to my old experiment thread.

----------


## Chashio

> hehehe, Chashio - you are a nut


Absolutely.  :Very Happy: 
I couldn't help myself.

----------


## Ilanthar

@Josiah VE : thanks a lot  :Smile: ! I'm very glad if it inspires you.

@Chashio :  :Very Happy:  Excellent, I could just pick it as it ;-)
Maybe the flashlight is a bit anachronic, though.

@J.Edward : I don't know, you give me the impression you're both talented and productive! Between what you post here and on your patreon...
Looking forward to see what you'll post in your thread.

I saw the Inktober list, and 1# Ring, so I thought about doing a golum and a hobbit boxing on a ring. But, well, I don't have the time, so just this.

----------


## Chashio

Nice to see you're doing some Inktober stuff  :Smile: 




> @Chashio :  Excellent, I could just pick it as it ;-)
> Maybe the flashlight is a bit anachronic, though.


Hehe, I'm glad you enjoy it. I almost didn't share it.
Time travel. Or aliens.  :Razz:  And yes, I thought of a torch after the fact but had already trashed it (I blame sleep deprivation and stress for not thinking of it sooner).

----------


## Mouse

Lots of entertaining, interesting and beautiful work going on here, Ilanthar  :Very Happy:

----------


## Galendae

Trees....I like.  Coincidentally, one of the Banners/Shields I need is House Carandoron....Caran=Red,  Doron=Oak... in Sindarin, House of the Red Oak.  Look for my request by email next week, I will do my best to give you all the details.  Just thinking aloud, your name, Ilanthar, if it were to be translated from Sindarin it could mean; He who Sings Across.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Chashio*
>  Nice to see you're doing some Inktober stuff


Huh, it's likely to be the only one.




> *By Mouse*
> Lots of entertaining, interesting and beautiful work going on here, Ilanthar


Thanks a lot, Mouse  :Smile: !




> *By Galendae*
> Trees....I like. Coincidentally, one of the Banners/Shields I need is House Carandoron....Caran=Red, Doron=Oak... in Sindarin, House of the Red Oak. Look for my request by email next week, I will do my best to give you all the details. Just thinking aloud, your name, Ilanthar, if it were to be translated from Sindarin it could mean; He who Sings Across.


Thanks, Galendae  :Smile: ! Looking forward to your request.
I didn't know "Ilanthar" could mean something in Sindarin. I mainly picked it because I liked the sonority... and thought it was a bit like a "sanskrit" name.

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm testing the same kind of atlas style I did for Elzevir Mars on my old Ersïa map.
Starting with the small continent of Elic (rponounced E - l - ee - t - s) and its three countries (Lustresia, Estevalion Republic and The Alliance of the Dream's Cities).

I've also done a new version of my fictional script. Not sure to use it in the end, though.
I chose the Azimuthal equidistant projection.

Very much still a WIP.

----------


## KMAlexander

Lovely, as always. I like your mountains quite a bit.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By KMAlexander*
> Lovely, as always. I like your mountains quite a bit.


Thanks a lot  :Smile: !

I did some more. Now, I suppose I'll have to find names for cities, mountains, rivers, etc. And to develop things for thematic maps.

----------


## Ilanthar

Soooo, I finally placed my elemental between the tree and the standing stone (no flashlight, sorry ;-)).


Some progress on this one.


And I'm kinda wondering if I'm not loosing myself by doing too many useless details on this... It's the right side of a view of the Artemo District I'm working on (Argona City).


I first intended to use it at half size, like on this previous version.

----------


## Falconius

> And I'm kinda wondering if I'm not loosing myself by doing too many useless details on this... It's the right side of a view of the Artemo District I'm working on (Argona City).
> 
> 
> I first intended to use it at half size, like on this previous version.


I often find myself having the same issue when I'm making 3d assets to put in a map.  I think it's a consequence when you approach them as a single object, or at least it is to me, because then you end up focusing on that object and not the map as a whole.  I find it extremely difficult (as in I've never achieved it) to avoid getting overly detailed with the set pieces.  That said, I personally love what you are doing with these profile pieces for Argona.

----------


## Lyandra

I really like these! I especially like the sketch with the elemental and I'm in love with the scene beside it. Are the trees submerged in the water? This sketch stimulates my imagination, looks like an interesting place to visit, I have to read up on your world.  :Smile:  The ones with the buildings... You've got a lot of patience, the details look amazing. I have to go through this thread very carefully to look at everything, lots of amazing stuff. 




> And I'm kinda wondering if I'm not loosing myself by doing too many useless details on this... It's the right side of a view of the Artemo District I'm working on (Argona City).


I'm not sure if the details are useless, it probably depends on how large the finished drawing is supposed to be in relation to other elements, etc... On its own it looks good. Maybe the more distant buildings don't need to be this detailed, might be that if simplified they would read better? I don't know. Anyways, I'm impressed.  :Smile:

----------


## Chashio

> Soooo, I finally placed my elemental between the tree and the standing stone (no flashlight, sorry ;-)).
> 
> And I'm kinda wondering if I'm not loosing myself by doing too many useless details on this...


Hehe, nice! The butterfly is much better anyway  :Very Happy: 

I like how the mountain piece is coming along  :Smile:  and the rest of them.

I usually make a practice of working at or near the intended print/final viewing size, just so I don't spend tons of time going into those tiny details that will pretty much disappear when I scale it down. But at the same time, I love the details and if I intend to make a larger illustration of something that is starting as just side piece for something else, then having the detail is useful later.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot for your views on that matter and kind words, guys!
I'll go work on it again soon and see how to deal with it.

I drifted a bit... Working on a new Eldoran map (I wasn't completely happy with the last iteration).
I may do a proper WIP thread for it (or the Ersïa maps) at some point.

----------


## Falconius

Nice map very engaging land form shapes.  I must've missed the world map before, because it looks great so far.

----------


## arsheesh

Man the land shapes on that latest map are just killer!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks guys!

@Lyandra : I just saw your previous questions. Yup, the trees are in the water. It's supposed to be on the border of the Jade Sea (on Eldoran). I'm currently doing sketches of the sea plants/habitats.

@Falconius : the old ones are here. The first redo attempt is here.

Here's some more. First test about topography in the red square... it's a faster version of my atlas technique and I'm wondering if it's not too much for a world map already. It's at 75%.

----------


## Chashio

> First test about topography in the red square... it's a faster version of my atlas technique and I'm wondering if it's not too much for a world map already. It's at 75%.


Too much time investment, or detail, or ? It looks like you're doing some very subtle shading with darker scribbles. Seems simple enough though across large areas it would take awhile, some of the details are barely perceptible at this size... do you like it enough to do it on five more maps like this? ( if this question gives you nightmares, the technique might need some more thinking  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Ilanthar

:Very Happy:  I like the way you think! But you should know I'm crazy  :Wink: 

My main concern is that it would be too cluttered with details and data... but I think I'll end by doing 2 (physical/political) or more maps from it anyway.
I'm continuing this thing here from now on.

----------


## Arimel

I must echo Arsheesh above, those continent edges are absolutely spectacular. Looks like a great map in the making!

----------


## Chashio

> I like the way you think! But you should know I'm crazy 
> 
> My main concern is that it would be too cluttered with details and data... but I think I'll end by doing 2 (physical/political) or more maps from it anyway.


Haha  :Very Happy:  I thought some amount of craziness is a prerequisite for world building  :Razz: 

Multiple versions sounds like a good tactic. And I'm [mostly] not saying that because I want to see more maps from you.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, Arimel!

@Chashio : yup, that's right. And I'll have to do multiple version, mostly because I'm unable to place a lot of labels and data on one map.

So, in the same setting & world, I finally finished the line-up for the sentient species of Eldoran.
I've the detailed sheets for each one done till the nidavellars.

----------


## Falconius

You are an inspiration Ilanthar.  That line up looks fantastic.  I have to say that I especially like the turtle person for some reason.

----------


## Chashio

*slow whistle. Those are cool.

----------


## J.Edward

Those look awesome, Ilanthar  :Very Happy:

----------


## delgondahntelius

Tortles!!! lol! Those look great. Fantastic art Ilanthar! You are a gifted artist.

Del

----------


## joaodafi

man, every time i come here i feel inspired and get back to pratcing drawing and digital art, thanks for sharing your stof Ilanthar.

----------


## Ilanthar

Wow, thanks a lot for the kind comments fellas! You made my day  :Smile: .

And since the khelonide seems to win the vote... here is the sheet  :Wink: .

----------


## Ilanthar

I've redone my Varjavarastar drawing (one of the most famous flying mounts), using this kind of naturalist sheet.
I'm very glad to see I've improved on those in a year (the previous version is page 9, post 85 of this thread).

----------


## Chashio

Those sheets look fantastic  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot Chashio!

Back on the Artemo District view... I think it's OK with a few changes and layer settings, right?

----------


## Falconius

I don't know I think it looks really good (even though I can't zoom :p).  I especially like the docks and the half arches supporting them.
You might want to consider trying some strategies to separate the foreground buildings from the mid-ground buildings and rearmost buildings.  I like all the details but they kind of mesh together visually a bit too much.

----------


## Chashio

Ooh, yeah, that looks nice. I agree with Falconius about adding more aerial perspective in some fashion, but it's looking good  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Man, you really put us to shame with all those wonders !

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot guys! I agree with you about the sense of depth, but I've no clue of how to do it... I tried to add a layer of purple more or less strong (like I did for the Argona Comprehensive view) but it doesn't really worked here and contradicts with the shadows...
If you have any suggestion, that would be useful.

@Thomas : Thanks  :Very Happy: !

Some quick sketches I did when I was at the "Salon Fantastique" (not much, I talked a lot  :Razz: )

----------


## Wingshaw

What about if you separate the buildings with different depths onto separate layers, and then progressively drop the opacity as the buildings recede from the viewer? I'm not sure how you'd achieve the same thing from the buildings (such as Celestial Shipyard) that transition from foreground to background, though...

Looking really good, by the way  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## ThomasR

> If you have any suggestion, that would be useful.Attachment 118651


Some kind of progressively opaque fog ? The further, the less visible. And the sketches are gorgeous  :Wink:

----------


## Falconius

There are a three things I know about distance outside.  Closer objects will be darker, farther objects will be lighter.  Closer objects will be more distinct and have more detail.  And I forgot the third, of course.

----------


## Chashio

Darker, more contrast and detail plus warmer tones nearby. Lighter, less contrast, hazy/softer edges plus cooler tones in distance. 
If you add a layer mask to your drawing and just paint on that with variable opacity over the sections of buildings in blocks as they recede, that would probably work okay.
Nice sketches  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

Oh man this thread is so fantastic.
I like to look in here just once in a long time, so i have 10 pages of juicy stuff to gaze upon.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks for the many answers and support!
Funnily, I realize that I did the exact opposite (darker in the background, lighter in the foreground) on my Celestial Shipyard & Argona views...

So, I tried to follow your good counsels and used a transparency mask to get this.

What do you think? Is it too strong? The background is about (crops office) is about 100 meters from the jetties.

----------


## Chashio

Ah, that's more legible  :Smile:  I think it's good strength but, if you decide to, it's easy enough to adjust.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Chashio  :Smile: !
I have to move on, so it's finished and available at full res for my patrons.
Here's the key (about at a third).

----------


## Falconius

> Thanks Chashio !
> I have to move on, so it's finished and available at full res for my patrons.
> Here's the key (about at a third).


Looks great.  I'm not sure if this is your final format or not, but I think that since you already put some labels underneath with arrows, it's kind of a shame to stamp text over some drawn sections.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Falconius*
> Looks great. I'm not sure if this is your final format or not, but I think that since you already put some labels underneath with arrows, it's kind of a shame to stamp text over some drawn sections.


Yup, don't worry, this is just the key  :Wink: . It's about a third of the full sized view (which is just above the key).

----------


## Ilanthar

Here's the almost finished view of the Argona Railair in situ.
I'm also working on views of a Railair Station.

----------


## jshoer

Have I mentioned that the style you've developed for this series reminds me of the Dishonored games? In a very good way, mind you.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Absolutely Beautiful work going on in this thread!! Ilanthar you are an amazing artist! I could only hope to one day match the skill you put into your sketches. Fantastic!!

Del

----------


## Arimel

> Absolutely Beautiful work going on in this thread!! Ilanthar you are an amazing artist! I could only hope to one day match the skill you put into your sketches. Fantastic!!
> 
> Del


I completely echo this... Absolutely amazing Ilanthar

----------


## Ilanthar

@Jshoer : I don't know, but I take it as a praise since Dishonored is one of my inspiration for this setting (along with C. Mieville Perdido St Station, Jules Verne & Carnival Row).

@Delgondahntelius : Thanks a lot  :Smile: . Well some of them are more than sketches considering the time I worked on them.

@Arimel : Thank you very much, Arimel  :Smile: .

The sheet of the Airail is done. I'll probably post it in the finished section some time later. For now, it's only for my patrons.
Here's the part I already shown.

----------


## Azélor

That is impressive! 
What software are you using ?

----------


## bkh1914

Nice details, including the solitary open window on the top floor.

----------


## Ilanthar

@Azélor : Thanks :Smile: ! I'm using Krita (and Sketchup for the base model).

@bkh1914: Thanks :Smile: ! Glad you spotted it  :Wink: .

----------


## Ilanthar

I played different deckbuilding games lately... And thus I wanted to do a test about what such a game could look in one of my settings...
Far from being finished, but an example of what a cart might look for Nightfall (at 66%). The idea with the 2 colors was to show Night&Day.

----------


## ThomasR

There's a lot of potential here ! Have you tried coloring the rest ?

----------


## arsheesh

Whoa, the border and ornaments on that card are spectacular!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot guys!

@ThomasR : Yup, but I'm struggling with colors... (I'm never pleased with my coloring, lately, don't know why).
I'm quite please with the look of my "alliance orb" on top, though.

I just kept the night/day idea, so far.

----------


## ThomasR

> I'm quite please with the look of my "alliance orb" on top, though.


You definitely can  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Just took 15 minutes to do this quickie  :Wink: .


Edit : I could not resist to add some colors..

----------


## Kellerica

Haha, nice! Hard to believe it's almost Christmas - where did this year go?  :Surprised:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks  :Smile: ! Yeah, I have the feeling I haven't done much this year... Time goes fast, sometimes.

----------


## Ilanthar

Sometimes (like today), I just lack motivation and inspiration. And suddenly, I do something coming out of nowhere. Like this quick sketch (about 30 minutes).

----------


## Ilanthar

As a reminder I have to finish this one, just a bit more done today.

----------


## Ilanthar

And some quick sketches, unfinished (a bad habit).

----------


## Ilanthar

This is a part of one of the 2-3 pages I intend to do to show what kind of studies and machines they are studying in the Flight Study Centre of Argona.

----------


## Voolf

Love the birds ilustrations. So nice !

----------


## Ilanthar

With some delay : thanks, Rafal!

I'm currently using most of my spare time on my Elzevir setting. A few months(?) ago, I did some infographics for the whole Mars. Here's the military page.

I've started an economic one with GDPs, Populations, GDPs per capita, & main productions (Coal, Oil, Promethium, Steel, Food).
Any idea of what I could add?

----------


## Ilanthar

I've used some time (maybe 40 minutes) to test my shaded relief technique on paper.
Well, I'm not sure the inking is not counter productive... only crayon might be better.

Any suggestion for the sea (another problem)?

----------


## Falconius

Perhaps for the sea give it a solid light shade and then pick out wave highlights with an eraser?

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Falconius*
> Perhaps for the sea give it a solid light shade and then pick out wave highlights with an eraser?


Maybe, though, I must say I'm a very beginner in the use of an eraser for artistic purpose (or good at smearing...).
Anyway, I've started a map on A3 with a little change of scale.


I guess I'll deal with the sea thing afterward.

----------


## Gadiouka

You're as skilled with paper than tablet, that's so unfair!  :Very Happy: 
(En passant, la manière dont tu ombres les reliefs, très précise et texturée, me fait penser aux techniques utilisées en astrodessin, notamment pour la lune)

----------


## Eowyn Cwper

Gadiouka is absolutely right, great texturing!

----------


## Ilanthar

Héhé, french support team  :Very Happy: !

Thanks a lot, both of you  :Smile: !
Well, the process is very similar on computer or on paper : a LOT of very soft strokes, some underlying here and there, some "global shadows" here and there...
Except I can't correct much things on paper, for sure. But it is soooo more fast to do it on paper.

So, the finished topography (sorry for the bad picture quality). I'll have to scan this properly and finish it on screen, I guess.

----------


## ThomasR

Tu sais bien qu'on est tous derrière toi  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Merci Thomas!

OK... I rediscovered how bad my scanner was  :Frown: . After different tests with different settings, I just got over pixellated bad pictures.

Hence a series of tests with my old photo camera... I did this with the "best" of the pictures I got, but it is so disappointing comparing to the paper one  :Confused: . So many shadows and grain, it's quite frustrating.
I don't know how you are getting those good scans or pictures guys, I must do this with my feet and on eye closed or something...

----------


## Gadiouka

I don't know what you expected, but I find this result quite stunning (except maybe the coastline which is faded at some places?)... the colors are perfect, love that soft green and the warm shade for the relief.

----------


## jshoer

I think that's great! It might need a little saturation and contrast enhancement. I think if you fiddle with it a little you'll get something you like. Personally, I enjoy the pencil quality.

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm working on the map(s) of Elbenheim (a german colony) for my Elzevir atlas of Mars.

And... I'm quite struggling with the names. If you have some cool german names, that would help. The region is called Elbenheim (with the southern part around Heilig Mesa called Isenstein). So there's mainly references to mythology, lieds, lorelei & such.

----------


## kacey

Very nice! I love the soft colours, and of course you’re shaded relief is always spot on.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Kacey!
I was more inspired with the names today, so I do hope to finish that map in the next days.

Meanwhile, I realized I didn't post here for a while. So, here are a logo for my Argona Guide & a WIP in my Domhantyr world (the finished version will be for my patrons).

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm wondering if I should go for symbols or icons for settlements, considering the scale... and I hope the swamps are different enough from the grasslands.
Thoughts?

----------


## Arimel

I believe I can tell the difference between the swamps and grasslands. As for the icons, the icons you have here are a bit unscaled (I think) but look amazing on the map, particularly with how the rivers are integrated with them. The level of detail you have everywhere else would look a bit strange alongside simple city dots. This is just my two cents though!

----------


## MistyBeee

Swamps are different enough for sure, and your cities are adorable, though maybe not visible enough and easily lost when added in dense geographic elements ? I would be a little afraid the strengh of labels added later may unbalance/hide them. It's never easy at this scale  :Confused:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks for the inputs!
Considering other comments I had on this one, I changed the cities for shields (bigger for capital cities) but I might do a in-between solution in the end.
I'm also redoing the forests and  to give them some more sense of the topography underneath.

I guess the colour will do the difference for the lands.

Everything is sill a WIP, to put it in a nutshell...

----------


## Ilanthar

Done a bit more... and a new tests for cities icons.

----------


## MistyBeee

Better cities, in my opinion, and super nice texture on your forests here, Ilanthar !

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, Beee! I've been kindly pushed to do the forests this way  :Smile: .
Still not sure about the ciites, but well, I'm gonna see that in the end.

Meanwhile, I'm helping to organize a festival near my home, and as a result, I'm doing the poster this year. A lot more characters to draw than I'm used to... I'm feeling like I'm doing a "where's waldo" page  :Surprised: .

----------


## Ilanthar

This is my final version of the poster. One of my colleagues is already dealing with it to do the final poster (with partners logos & text).

It took some time to think and work again on my Nightfall setting (there's an unfinished map of the Kingdom of Lormance somewhere). I decided to place things on a new map, more similar to an "Alternate Europe" with all the elements I need for my setting.
Just a start so far, but I think my new coastlines are OK.

----------


## Josiah VE

So where _is_ Waldo?? 
Nice work! That's an impressive amount of people... You must have gotten really good at drawing them by the end  :Wink:

----------


## - JO -

Quite impressive this work with all these characters! I especially like how you drew the trees and plants! 
And this map is also quite interesting: we can't help but look for our European landmarks on it... with the Atlantis to the west?

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, guys!

@- JO - : not altantis, but the "Night Lands", full of magic and non-human beings.

I couldn't resist to do a small test for the future Venusian maps. The greeny color palette is probably to adjust.

----------


## Ilanthar

And a test for the Moon. It's probably gonna be only one map of the entire Moon (supposed to be a frozen world covered by snows, with black waters covered by a dark ice).
This part is centered on the columbian colony of Nova Colombia.

----------


## Ilanthar

Since I'm working on my Nightfall setting again, I've worked on the rules... and I'm doing a character sheet for it.
This is the first page.

----------


## Ilanthar

And this is the page 2.

----------


## MistyBeee

This needs another 'wow' for Ilanthar ! ^^
Stunning border  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, Beee!

I realized I didn't posted the new general plan for Argona. It's at 66% and not really finished.
Among other things, I still need to do the underground quadrant of Dökkheim as well.

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more tests & changes about the Nightfall continent.

----------


## - JO -

Very beautiful !

I love the names you found ! they sound very good in french, very evocative !

Is it a dystopia of Europe or it takes place in a totally other world ?

----------


## ChickPea

Looking good!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, guys!

@ - JO - : It's a medieval fantastic setting that would look like our 14th/15th century. I suppose it could be seen as a very distant future of Earth (like Hawkmoon).
The fun thing is that I first intended to do a post-apocalyptic setting, with a lot of tech (it could fit with what I had in mind too). I finally chose a medieval era because it only made the world more diverse and a few ideas more appealing.

Some more. The original is at 9920x7016 px if you wonder.

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more. Still testing about the forests/lands.
I'm also wondering about the level of details in general. I'm placing only big rivers and large fief capitals for now. This is just the part I'm working on, full size.

----------


## Ilanthar

Working on cities icons. Still 9 more different sets to do...

And the new Lormance political map will be close to this.

----------


## Ilanthar

Full set of icons is done, I guess.

----------


## J.Edward

Those are very cool. I like all of the variation that you have in there.  :Smile:

----------


## rdanhenry

How do you make those? I assume you create them in a larger size that's easier to work with and scale down, but by how much? And are they hand-drawn and scanned or digitally "hand-drawn"?

----------


## LunaticDesign

Awesome stuff!

----------


## KaiAeon

Thanks for the inspiration.  The maps and organisation look great. Question, is there anything else besides the mountains and rivers that define your countries' borders?

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot guys! I'm working on the continuation of the Nightfall banners during free time.

@J.Edward : yeah, some were obvious, some difficult to find a fitting "look". At some point, we all tend to draw the same things that came naturally.
@rdanhenry ;  I'd say I reduce them by 30 to 50%... The thing is that I'm not really planning things precisely. I draw then I reduce to have an appropriate size compared to the previous icons...
An example here : 

@KaiAeon : It's often yet not always the case. Remember that I'm taking example on Europe. Here's Esperia and its kingdoms, for example.

----------


## ThomasR

I know I don't drop by half as much as I should (it's one hell of a thread) but you're killing it my friend !

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks and you're getting news (and reacting to those) elsewhere, so no worry  :Wink: .

Sooo, the redoing of the Nightfall banners is partly done. I've done 15 different banners (for each big culture) and I've redone 5 new standard bearers.
Still on the colouring...

----------


## Ilanthar

Standard bearer are ready to be coloured. Here's some "video game like" view of the current status of the map & banners.

----------


## J.Edward

Those look so cool.  :Very Happy:

----------


## KaiAeon

It does, eh?

----------


## Falconius

Lol, the perspective view definitely has a Total War vibe.  The standard bearers look great.

----------


## Galendae

Ok, the Banners with the Knights are awesome!  Great job Ilanthar!  I luv it!

----------


## Ilanthar

Hey, thanks a bunch everyone  :Smile: !

@Galendae : glad you love it!

Texturing lands & forests, I hope it's good enough (and that everything is legible). Banners won't stay on the map in the final version (I will use them on political maps, maybe).

----------


## Ilanthar

A tweet about Masdegar's house worked as a reminder... I do have this big galleon (6 levels) to colour. So, back on it.

----------


## Falconius

> A tweet about Masdegar's house worked as a reminder... I do have this big galleon (6 levels) to colour. So, back on it.


Looks good, although I am confused about the oven.  Besides the terror that having one so deep in the boat must cause all the crew, it appears the chimney doesn't go all the way through the decks to dump into the outside air.  Such a design (even assuming grates on the other decks above) would cause all the decks to fill up with smoke and probably a nice scattering of hot embers flying who knows where.  The second point is typically they would try to locate the chimney as far as they could from the sails, but it looks like your stove is right next to one of the masts.  If the stove was centrally located in the boat they'd try and get it right in between the masts, and may even spread the masts a bit farther apart.  (Also for a boat of this size your masts look a little bit undersized.)

Edit:
I circled the oven in green.  You'll also note the size of the masts.  Where the chimney comes up under the ship's boat is actually into open air, there is no roof over that.  The reason for the oven being so deep in the boat is the decks where the guns are are working decks and they need the full space to operate the guns.

----------


## Cookiegod

You're extremely skilled. Your most recent worldmap (the one above the ship) were made with wonderdraft, I presume?
And how did you make your city maps such as Argona?

I wish I could get half as good as you.

----------


## Ilanthar

@Falconius : You're making good & valid points and it's getting worse since I realize I didn't aligned the grids... I just looked on a educational sketch of a galleon for inspiration, but probably didn't pay enough attention.
The thing is that I'm not brave enough to redraw/change many things at this stage... so I guess I have to consider something like an oven without fire of some sort (fantasy is helpful in this case !).

This is a general view by the way.

On a different matter, I'm mostly done with the Lormance kingdom part of the Nightfall map.
And I couldn't resist to some coat of arms to show vassalage links of the Lormen lords.



@Cookiegod : Thank you very much! I don't know wonderdraft, I'm using krita & a graphic tablet for almost everything.
Are you talking of the last version of Argona or the old one?
And I started from almost nothing but my passion for maps, so...

----------


## Cookiegod

Wow. I was talking about the latest version.

Wonderdraft is a paid mapmaking tool which a friend of mine uses. Your style reminded me of it. But I don't use it, I'm more a Krita+Gimp person, just like you but with far less skill.
Did you draw every single mountain or use some brush?

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Cookiegod*
> Wow. I was talking about the latest version.
> 
> Wonderdraft is a paid mapmaking tool which a friend of mine uses. Your style reminded me of it. But I don't use it, I'm more a Krita+Gimp person, just like you but with far less skill.
> Did you draw every single mountain or use some brush?


Thanks for the wow  :Very Happy: .
Sorry for the late answer. I'm drawing everything, and that's a reason for this version (as my old wip about the Lormance Kingdom had a lot more mountains...  :Wink: ).

----------


## Ilanthar

Some doodles of the day. I kinda have an itch for drawing on paper these days.
I might decide myself to do an actual map...

----------


## Arimel

Come on! You know you want to! Don't listen to 'ctrl z'  :Very Happy: . 

Still an amazing thread by the way and great sketches!

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Arimel*
> Come on! You know you want to! Don't listen to 'ctrl z' .
> Still an amazing thread by the way and great sketches!


Thanks Arimel!
It's not just Ctrz Z, but also the "zoom in" and the symmetry tools...

That being said...Still testing & doodling to find something efficient. Still some adjustments needed, but I'm onto something, I guess.

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm mainly refining my mountain style (inspired by Batat's work, here at the guild), but I thought it was time to show what kind of "homage map" I intend to do.

----------


## J.Edward

> I'm mainly refining my mountain style (inspired by Batat's work, here at the guild), but I thought it was time to show what kind of "homage map" I intend to do.


This will be nice to see. I'm enjoying what you've been sketching so far.  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, John!

Just a bit more and less blurry :

----------


## Ilanthar

Some tests for the frame with city views. I'm gonna need to work on my lettering.... It's a test on Bastillian, btw.
I will place the four big cities of Serkonos on the right side, with probably Karnaca in the top right (since I don't really have the place elsewhere).

----------


## Ilanthar

And I've started to work on the map... Damn that's stressful  :Surprised: !

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more.

----------


## Josiah VE

> Some more.


More, give us more!
This already looks great. Love the mountain style

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, but I kinda botched it... I missed to label "Saggunto" (in the SW).

----------


## Ilanthar

I tried to correct my mistake... and to prevent others.
Some more mountains.

----------


## ChickPea

This is wonderful, Ilanthar!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot ChickPea  :Smile: !

I'm hurrying a little so I'll have more time to work on my challenge map (even more considering the wonderful map in the making - JO - is doing for me).

I also thought a Dishonored map needed a whale, so, whale compass!

----------


## - JO -

I love the way you did mountains on this one : usually the caterpillar stroke is too charged, but you managed it just fine !
And the whale is so good !

----------


## Ilanthar

Héhé, thanks! I must say I took inspiration from Batat (here at the guild) for the mountains and from diverse concept arts done for the game for the illustrations.

Some more. Damn the days are short...

----------


## MistyBeee

Oooh, this looks absolutely stunning, Ilanthar !!!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot Beee!

I did another botch... The bloodfly in the bottom right is gonna recover partly the name of the Saggunto view... One never plan enough, I guess.
I hurry a bit the Karnaca view & top icons. But they're fine, I guess.

----------


## Ilanthar

Still learning things & doing mistakes, but well... A bit more (and close to a finish I think).

Close-up of the new cities

----------


## Ilanthar

Close to a finish unless you see some disturbance in the force.
I'll surely take a better picture by daylight....

----------


## J.Edward

I love it. That looks great, Ilanthar  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thank you very much, John  :Smile: !
I'll probably do the other islands this way... and I'm thinking it might be the proper style for my eldoran maps.

----------


## Ilanthar

Did not much these days, but I took some minutes modifying a mockup (designed by Freepik).

----------


## Ilanthar

I've started the Morley map (another part of the Dishonored Empire of the Isles).


Close-ups

----------


## Ilanthar

Mockup 2, the come back : this time with pages 2&3 of my Argona Guide project. Still designed by freepik, though heavily modified by me.

----------


## Ilanthar

I got a tripod from my father for my camera. So, pictures are bit better, yes?

I chose the giant eels of Alba for the compass.

----------


## J.Edward

I'm digging those atlas pics.  :Very Happy: 
Are you actually going to do a full atlas? 
That will be awesome.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks John!
I do intend to do an martian atlas for this setting (and a venusian, and a lunar... you can call me crazy  :Very Happy: ).
It's probably the most advanced project I'm working on, to be honest.

----------


## Sturch

Loving the intricate border!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Sturch! I'll go back to it when the sun will be (more) present again.

As I keep working on the next maps for the martian atlas, I wanted to do a test on a thematic map that will go with the regional ones. Here's an attempt to describe the martian part of the Triple War (because happening at the same time on Mars, in South-Eastern Africa and Venus) between the French Republic and an alliance Indian Union/Vesterhaven Concordate (from october 1913 to the begin of february 1914).

It's at a reduced size because of the mockup presentation.

----------


## Ilanthar

And a Resurgence mockup test...

----------


## Voolf

> Thanks, Sturch! I'll go back to it when the sun will be (more) present again.
> 
> As I keep working on the next maps for the martian atlas, I wanted to do a test on a thematic map that will go with the regional ones. Here's an attempt to describe the martian part of the Triple War (because happening at the same time on Mars, in South-Eastern Africa and Venus) between the French Republic and an alliance Indian Union/Vesterhaven Concordate (from october 1913 to the begin of february 1914).
> 
> It's at a reduced size because of the mockup presentation.


Man, this is so COOL! Definitely a project to follow. Do you have whole story written already for your mars maps ?

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Voolf*
> Man, this is so COOL! Definitely a project to follow. Do you have whole story written already for your mars maps ?


Thanks a lot Rafal! Well, I've decided the general elements, but I still have to do details here and there.

I'm currently losing what remains of my mental health on this martian topography... Too much lands, not enough seas (I should have start with Venus!). Still some shading and obviously colours & labels to do. Then I'll be able to do the Argyre page(s).
The one for the Antarctide territories will be done in a polar projection (it's too close to the south pole to do otherwise).

----------


## Voolf

I know what you mean. Filling in a vast area of land with interesting topography take me also a lot of time. Be strong, I know the end effect will be awesome.

----------


## Ilanthar

Even if I'm quite far from it, I'm doing tests for the future world map(s). Wondering about the projection to use, do you have a preference between those three?
Winkel-Tripel

Eckert IV

Equal Earth

And btw, does somebody know a tool to go from stereographic to equirectangular?

----------


## Ilanthar

Some sketches of the past days.

----------


## Ilanthar

I have more place than usual besides the future maps of Argyre. So, working on a view of the main city.

I'll probably do a propaganda poster to go with the second page (with the ressources map).

----------


## Arimel

Looks really good so far! I also really like the landscape in the 'welcome to mars' drawing above. Who knew Mars could look so nice?

Edit: I am afraid I don't know a tool to convert the map projections though.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Arimel  :Smile: !
Well, it's my (very unrealistic, probably) version of Mars  :Razz: .
This is gonna take me more time than expected (as per usual). Just wondering about the size/details ratio, since it's supposed to be reduced by half in the end...

----------


## Ilanthar

A bit more. I forgot the railroad, so the second bridge is doubled for the train.

----------


## Ilanthar

And a bit more.

----------


## Arimel

I am loving those cliffs! I fear for your hands though with how many more small buildings must be on the way!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot , Arimel!

And yes, still a lot of buildings and details to do...
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## smiler127

Fantastic! This is going to be an epic map when completed!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot Smiler  :Smile: !
Still working on it.

I also had to finish a "typical building'" of some districts of Argona (Artemo District and surroundings). Here are the building view and parts of it (the full thing is available on my tipeee or patreon).

----------


## Ilanthar

Some sunday sketches

----------


## J.Edward

Nice. I saw that over on twitter and didn't realize that was yours.  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

> Nice. I saw that over on twitter and didn't realize that was yours.


 :Smile:  Thanks! 
Did a bit more today, trying those coloured pens bought this morning. Clearly, the red & the green are a bit too bright to be used for main lines (at least to my taste), but they are nice anyway. And I guess they could do good location icons on a map  :Wink:

----------


## Josiah VE

Really love your sketches.  :Very Happy:  I would love to see you do nature field sketching/drawing.

----------


## Ilanthar

> Really love your sketches.  I would love to see you do nature field sketching/drawing.


Thanks a lot Josiah  :Smile: ! Well I hope I'll go out more with the spring coming.

I worked again on my map of Morley... I kinda lost my mountains, looks I'll have to do some tests again.
And a sketch to relax ;-).

----------


## Ilanthar

A very classical scheme for me  :Question: .
Today's lack of inspiration lead to >> restart once again a needed map (the eldoran world map) >> this...

Though too modern, hence the two new iterations... Any preference?

----------


## Josiah VE

Love the colorful one, but the more muted one is also a really great style. So no specific preferences from me, sorry!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

> Love the colorful one, but the more muted one is also a really great style. So no specific preferences from me, sorry!


Thanks anyway !
There is sort of consensus on twitter for the third version. Or sort of.
I reworked a lot the waters, and started the land this way.
I guess I'm going somewhere with this, now. Future bases for a physical map & a political one.

----------


## Ilanthar

Work of these days on my Eldoran map(s).
&

----------


## Josiah VE

I just noticed this thread has 135,000 views, well done. Well done. 
Absolutely beautiful work as always.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks again, Josiah  :Smile: !
Well, not sure it really matters tbh.
I'm gonna resurrect the old thread since I'm working on this map on a regular basis  :Wink: .

----------


## Arimel

Just caught up again. I can't believe the Morley map is hand drawn. That border must have taken hours... I did not fully register the amount of detail in it the first time you posted it.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, Arimel  :Smile: ! Well, the border isn't finished, but yeah, it takes some time.
Working on Eldoran right now, so I'll be back on this later, I suppose.

----------


## Ilanthar

I took some time yesterday to try some old nibs and pencil from a pen box inherited from my grandparents. I still need some practice, clearly.
I also did some space/atmospheric fighter.


A good way to do a break in the middle of my Eldoran map  :Wink: .

----------


## Ilanthar

Two new flyers with obvious inspirations, I suppose  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Some other things I'm working on for my Argona Guide (apart from that Eldoran Map!) : the Exchanges Office (View of the four sides and a plan), you can see part of the front view here.

And the wip of an illustration about festivals in Argona.

----------


## Ilanthar

Testing some kind of mix photo/painting, inspired by the mini landscapes of Philipp Urlich.
.
How I imagine most of the Jade Sea in my Eldoran setting.

----------


## KaiAeon

This looks awesome, Ilanthar!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a bunch, KaiAieon!

Testing a full painted one on a martian theme. This is the very first steps.

----------


## Arimel

Those cubes look amazing! I believe this may be the 3rd or 4th time I am telling myself I have got to try something in that style (you guys make it look so easy and great)!

Also, it might be good to add a couple more solid layers at the bottom of the jade sea one. The transition from sea to rock is a tad sharp and I imagine there would be a layer of sand or mud or something (and maybe a few different rock layers). Just an idea though!

----------


## Skaald

Hi Ilanthar ! Could you give my some advice ? I want to learn how to draw mountains like the ones you did page 41-42 of this thread (I don't know how to link images directly). 
The styles I'm talking about are the sketchy one on the Serkonos map, and the one almost "satelite viewed" on the map shared just after. 

A tutorial would be superarchicalifragilistiexpialidocious ! But just some explanations about what lines drawing first, how to shade properly to give a feeling of steepness could hemp me !

I just seen all the work you did on this sketchbook and it's truly marvellous ! And inspirationnal without beeing "too much" to stand, because it's visible how you improve your work from the beggining of this thread, and we novices can project our own improvement to come !

EDIT : I tried a bit to understand what's going on in those styles. I may have found the way to do it (or at least the path leading this way). But GOSH this is so hard. I don't draw usually, exept form map, and only since a few month. 

I try to percieve the 3rd dimension while drawing, to put the shadows in the right place but DARN it's like trying to catch an eel on a ice rink with mittens covered in oil and soap. It sometimes click and most of the time don't.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Skaald*
> Hi Ilanthar ! Could you give my some advice ? I want to learn how to draw mountains like the ones you did page 41-42 of this thread (I don't know how to link images directly).
> The styles I'm talking about are the sketchy one on the Serkonos map, and the one almost "satelite viewed" on the map shared just after.
> 
> A tutorial would be superarchicalifragilistiexpialidocious ! But just some explanations about what lines drawing first, how to shade properly to give a feeling of steepness could hemp me !
> 
> I just seen all the work you did on this sketchbook and it's truly marvellous ! And inspirationnal without beeing "too much" to stand, because it's visible how you improve your work from the beggining of this thread, and we novices can project our own improvement to come !
> 
> EDIT : I tried a bit to understand what's going on in those styles. I may have found the way to do it (or at least the path leading this way). But GOSH this is so hard. I don't draw usually, exept form map, and only since a few month.
> ...


Sorry, I don't pass here as often as before.
Well, I took inspiration from Batat's incredible work (here at the guild, here's one example). And it seems to me you're on the right track, your sketches are pretty good.
It's mainly a matter of defining the main ridges and light direction. And most importantly : practice, practice, practice...

----------


## Ilanthar

> Those cubes look amazing! I believe this may be the 3rd or 4th time I am telling myself I have got to try something in that style (you guys make it look so easy and great)!
> 
> Also, it might be good to add a couple more solid layers at the bottom of the jade sea one. The transition from sea to rock is a tad sharp and I imagine there would be a layer of sand or mud or something (and maybe a few different rock layers). Just an idea though!


Damnit, I miss your comment. Thanks Arimel! Well, tbh, I'm just trying things here, with no real method nor precise idea/direction....
The full painted one is more satisfying for learning, I suppose. I still took inspiration from photographs, but more for colours and general look. Hence, I should get less problems of transitions you're talking about on the first one.
And step 2, base lights & shadows on the landscape.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

Step 3. Don't know what I'm doing anymore, so, probably a good thing to stop there and go to sleep... 
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Josiah VE

Lovely lovely work.  I'm a huge fan of these almost diorama style illustrations.

----------


## Ilanthar

> Lovely lovely work.  I'm a huge fan of these almost diorama style illustrations.


Thank you very much, Josiah!
Well, I've added some watery elements and corrected a few things. I'm calling this done, unless you see something very wrong.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

Changed my system of rule, doing an adaptation of the one I developed for my Nightfall setting.
Hence, the work on a somewhat new character sheet.

----------


## Skaald

O_O That's sooo beautiful ! I want to play your RPG just to have this character sheet in front of me during the game !
The mechanical hearth in the first page is especially fine ! If I had to make a character sheet for the Dishonored roleplaying game, I think I may try do do somethning like this.

And i love your borders. Always a wonder.

----------


## Ilanthar

> O_O That's sooo beautiful ! I want to play your RPG just to have this character sheet in front of me during the game !
> The mechanical hearth in the first page is especially fine ! If I had to make a character sheet for the Dishonored roleplaying game, I think I may try do do somethning like this.
> 
> And i love your borders. Always a wonder.


Thank you very much, Skaald  :Smile: !
And you're spot on. I took inspiration from the Dishonored RPG for the skills/styles combination (though the rest of my system is different, using notably d6). And the heart is a reference to it, plus I found it funny to do a mechanical heart to represent the "core" of my game "mechanics"  :Wink:

----------


## Falconius

Yeah I agree those character sheets are sick.  Really wish I knew french.

----------


## Skaald

Where are you in France Ilanthar ? Because if you're looking for players, I'm in =D

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By - Falconius*
> Yeah I agree those character sheets are sick. Really wish I knew french.


Tanks a lot, Falconius  :Smile: ! I did an english version for my patrons. I can send it to you if you want  :Wink: .




> *By Skaald*
> Where are you in France Ilanthar ? Because if you're looking for players, I'm in =D


I forgot you were french  :Very Happy: 
Je suis à Troyes  :Wink: .

----------


## Falconius

> Tanks a lot, Falconius ! I did an english version for my patrons. I can send it to you if you want .


Lol, sadly I don think they'd do much good even then.  I'll just tuck them into my inspiration folder for when I get around to similar doings.  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

I finally managed to do the pages for the french colony of Argyre. As I did the view of the city of Argentières to complete the first page, I did this little illustration for the second pages (with the resources).

----------


## Ilanthar

Doing some side pages for Elzévir. This is one about French National Politics. I'll probably add some details about political parties.

----------


## Falconius

That's pretty cool, those logos are excellent.

----------


## Arimel

Does being able to understand over half of the labels/party names mean that I can say I understand French?  :Very Happy: 

Really great works as normal. I love the book page art.

----------


## Marcolino

> Changed my system of rule, doing an adaptation of the one I developed for my Nightfall setting.
> Hence, the work on a somewhat new character sheet.
> Attachment 130415Attachment 130416Attachment 130417


Amazing art.

----------


## MistyBeee

Still more and more immersive... !!

Cette propagande de l'emprunt national fait froid dans le dos, toutefois... o_o

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Falconius*
> That's pretty cool, those logos are excellent.


Thanks, Falconius  :Smile: !




> *By Arimel*
> Does being able to understand over half of the labels/party names mean that I can say I understand French?
> Thanks, Beee !
> Really great works as normal. I love the book page art.


Thanks, Arimel  :Smile: ! Well, english and french are sharing a lot of words due to numerous exchanges during history, so...




> *By Marcolino*
> Amazing art.


Thank you very much, Marcolino  :Smile: !




> *By MistyBeee*
>  Still more and more immersive... !!
> 
> Cette propagande de l'emprunt national fait froid dans le dos, toutefois... o_o


Thanks, Beee  :Smile: !
Et je me suis directement inspiré de documents historiques... la propagande du 20e siècle ne faisait guère dans la finesse  :Wink: .

----------


## Ilanthar

Working on the next building of the Artemo District for my Argona Guide.

----------


## Ilanthar

I guess I'm sort of missing working on medieval fantastic maps, so I spent some time working on this map again, today.

----------


## Ilanthar

Forgot to slightly reduce the map for the future frame (of the whole map)... Except for the resolution (which will be better), it should be more like this.


I also finished the Lormance coat of arms...

...and started the one for the Esperian Kingdoms (here is Cantamire).

----------


## Ilanthar

Thinking about what to place on the opposite page of my Elbenheim map (Elzevir Mars). I don't want to place only text so...

About one hour and a half of testing later...

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more on this little test.

----------


## MistyBeee

I really love the subtle shading here to show the relief. Splendid !

----------


## Ilanthar

> I really love the subtle shading here to show the relief. Splendid !


Thank you very much  :Smile: ! I'm quite distracted and doing a lot of tests lately.
Right now, I'm trying my hand on landscapes. The view of Niederdilfen is a start and I think I might have done the canyons too large.

----------


## MistyBeee

I don't see why this would be too large, but you're the one knowing how it should look ! ^^

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By MistyBeee*
> I don't see why this would be too large, but you're the one knowing how it should look ! ^^


Very true  :Very Happy: . I think it's a bit large according to the reference map, or it's just in my mind  :Wink: .

I'm practicing. Not sure the dots works for the forests.

----------


## Ilanthar

Other tests. With a less subtle topography.

----------


## Ilanthar

I decided to start a proper sketchbook... with a mandatory sketch  :Wink: .

----------


## Ilanthar

Seeing the _mapvember_ tag, I wanted to do a quick test to relax... and as usual did things in a way they canno't quickly done. Might try to finish it sometime later, though.

----------


## ThomasR

Julien, you claim this takes time and I believe you but the mark of true talent is to make a hard task look easy and you seem to be delivering all the gems that appear in that thread and everywhere else with ease and definitely with elegance. This is absolutely amazing mon ami !

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By ThomasR*
> Julien, you claim this takes time and I believe you but the mark of true talent is to make a hard task look easy and you seem to be delivering all the gems that appear in that thread and everywhere else with ease and definitely with elegance. This is absolutely amazing mon ami !


Thank you very much my friend  :Smile: ! Sometimes, I think I might appear as a whiny & ever grumpy guy  :Very Happy: . Well, the main thing is that I'm on too many things at a time, and it's kinda paralyzing and enforcing the feeling of lacking time.
I'm always starting those kind of tests thinking "I'm gonna do a little sketch", pretty sure I'll deal with it in a couple of hours... and just did the main outlines in that time.

I did a bit more today (maybe around 1.5 more hours of work on it, same as yesterday). Can't decide how to do the damn bridge without making it too crowded with details.

----------


## Ilanthar

I spent quite a lot of time trying to get the correct calc to be able to do the ephemerides in my Eldoran world.
Here's the result for the city of Lhùntiel.
Rise & Set of Ylleïon & Ljos. Same for the 3 moons.

----------


## Neyasha

Beautiful picture! How do you calculate the ephemerides? Is there a mathematical formula?

How is your map you showed before coming along? The bridge and the whole setting is looking epic (and a little bit terrifying).

----------


## Ilanthar

> Beautiful picture! How do you calculate the ephemerides? Is there a mathematical formula?
> 
> How is your map you showed before coming along? The bridge and the whole setting is looking epic (and a little bit terrifying).


Thanks  :Smile: !
Yes there is a base formula for the length of the day according to the latitude. For the second sun and the moons, I also have to consider the different cycles, angles and distances...
Pretty much complex in the end. I actually forgot to consider some factors in the previous picture. Here's the correct one, plus one in the south hemisphere, same day.
 & 
I didn't do anything more on the bridge map... It was a test and I've been stuck on other things. I may work on it later, but that's gonna be these days...

----------


## vecxel

> Other tests. With a less subtle topography.


Like the left one the best. Never came across that kind of hill shading - looks great.

----------


## vecxel

> Thank you very much, Josiah!
> Well, I've added some watery elements and corrected a few things. I'm calling this done, unless you see something very wrong.
> ### Latest WIP ###
> Attachment 130368


And those are super cool. Funny thing I saw those the first time today on youtube and now I stumble across it here.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks for you kind comments vecxel  :Smile: ! Still doing some tests on paper for that shading, from time to time.

Still some important mistakes about the Moons for my Ephemerides... I ended by doing some schemas for all the days with positions of the moons and their respective distances. That was tough.

And something I did some time ago (I just added the players today) : the most popular sport in my elzevir uchronia is the "Cistella", which would be a mix between pelota, hockey and american football.

----------


## ThomasR

Clever design and I love the field texture !

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks ! I'll probably work more around that game.
The field texture is a mix of 4 layers (two textures I found on the net, on paint layer for breaking the pattern effect a bit and one adjustment layer).

Despite the lack of sunlight.... One hour and a half sketching. I try to improve my pencil shading.

----------


## MistyBeee

One of the best things it to see you cover all the different aspects of worldbuilding. I'm always in love with everything you do and is related to sky/astronomy, but now sport as well ? Wow !!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot, Beee !

Well, I'm starting some little stories between 4-5 characters for the background of Eldoran (and Patreon/Tipeee). First is a letter by Pr Brand Ghilamoron (Academy of Lhùntiel).
He's a haldjas, so sort of a "plant man".

----------


## Ilanthar

Working on some landscapes to illustrate an expedition map (for my patrons, so it's in Eldoran).

----------


## Ilanthar

The more or less finished landscape. Not completely satisfied of the shading, I think I'll tone it down a bit.

And here are the first lines for the map itself.

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more on the map. I think it's shaping up.

----------


## Llannagh

It's pretty educational to look at your maps. :Wink: 

What kind of background texture do you use for your maps? I really like the color and subtlety. Did you make it yourself?

----------


## Voolf

Your latest illustrations are something else.
You have made a big progress in your mapping/illustration skill and becoming quite versatile.

----------


## Antoine.L

The way you integrate rocks shape in the landscape looks very well and realistic, I really like this style especially on your two last posts.

Instructive thread to follow!

----------


## Neyasha

Amazing! Your rocks and mountains look so realistic - are you using reference pictures for this kind of maps?

----------


## Dimension Door

This is so good. The depth. All these lines, and it is still readable..! How!? Wizardry.. Im curious if you work like this, without a sketch? Just some red lines to indicate the important landmarks? Or are there some hidden layers?

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Llannagh*
> It's pretty educational to look at your maps.
> What kind of background texture do you use for your maps? I really like the color and subtlety. Did you make it yourself?


Glad it helps  :Smile: . It is based on a free paper texture found on the net, but I expand, cleaned it a lot... and I think I altered the color too.




> *By Voolf*
> Your latest illustrations are something else.
> You have made a big progress in your mapping/illustration skill and becoming quite versatile.


Glad you like them  :Smile: !  Well, I do think I'm improving (one of the things that keep me on trying), but it's always a pleasure to have a confirmation from a talented cartographer  :Wink: .




> *By Antoine L.*
> The way you integrate rocks shape in the landscape looks very well and realistic, I really like this style especially on your two last posts.
> Instructive thread to follow!


Merci  :Smile: ! Well, there's a J.Edward influence for this kind of summits.




> *By Neyasha*
> Amazing! Your rocks and mountains look so realistic - are you using reference pictures for this kind of maps?


Thank you very much  :Smile: ! Yes, I'm using different reference pictures. I need them to keep me on track for different things (the sense of scale and perspective for example).




> *By Dimension Door*
> This is so good. The depth. All these lines, and it is still readable..! How!? Wizardry.. I’m curious if you work like this, without a sketch? Just some red lines to indicate the important landmarks? Or are there some hidden layers?


Thanks a lot  :Smile: ! Never been a called a wizard before, I think  :Cool: .
I'm using different reference pictures (for example, a photo of a french place in the alps for the summit above the excavation site). It's also inspired by a map style of the St Laurent's River and some mappers at the guild. I do have a layer with the very general place for the summits, and main valleys, plus the important elements locations. But I'm not always following it exactly...

----------


## Ilanthar

Some update on the last map.
Am I losing myself in details  :Question: ?
Anyway, another mapthat will take me way more time than I would have bet.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

Update of the day.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Arimel

Man I have been living under a rock for too long! These maps are superb! I must echo everyone above!

----------


## Ilanthar

> Man I have been living under a rock for too long! These maps are superb! I must echo everyone above!


Thanks a lot Arimel  :Smile: !

Small update. I'll probably place a compass in the bottom right (to hide a part and win some time) and I'll also probably do a separate map of the ship... later.

----------


## MistyBeee

Oh, wonderful, just... just wonderful, Ilanthar ! o_o

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By MistyBeee*
> Oh, wonderful, just... just wonderful, Ilanthar ! o_o


Thanks a lot ! I didn't do much more, but I'm back on it.

I also got back working on the Nightfall map. Starting by finishing the bannermen (with 2 new one) and some naming.



I was wondering... I chose the labels from the perspective of what would be a french cartographer, therefore, I frenchified the names. Don't know if it's the thing to do anymore, or if I should place the names in their own language (like Ananzia instead of Anance, Edelhafen instead of Edelhavre, Reino de Cantamira instead of Royaume de Cantamire, etc.).
What do you think about it?

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more on this one.

----------


## Simkin

As others already said, all that works of your are really amazing.

----------


## Ilanthar

> As others already said, all that works of your are really amazing.


Thanks a lot, Simkin!
I've almost done half of it now

And meanwhile, to go with the bannermen on my future Nightfall map, some monsters in the border regions. There will be five of them, 2 done yet.

----------


## Andarr

I did not saw your sketchbook for a while and i must say that I am speechles... Sutch amount of beautifull drawings... Great Job!

----------


## Ilanthar

> I did not saw your sketchbook for a while and i must say that I am speechles... Sutch amount of beautifull drawings... Great Job!


Thank you very much, Andarr  :Smile: !

I'm always hesitating to show my sketches on paper, because I'm no photographer and I tend to do more only pencil things. This quickie took about 25-30 minutes

----------


## Ilanthar

I think I'll finish this expedition map probably tomorrow or the day after. The full version will be available for my kind patrons ;-).

----------


## - JO -

Fantastic job !!!! So impressive ! Congratulations

----------


## Ilanthar

> Fantastic job !!!! So impressive ! Congratulations


Thanks  :Smile: ! I'm working on the last part. You should normally get the final version tomorrow  :Wink: .

----------


## Ilanthar

And this map is finished, with some illustrations/views to go with, like this view of the giant head.

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm currently sparing some time to work on a castle view for my Nightfall setting.

----------


## Mouse

Wow this thread has grown since I last saw it!

I will have to go back through it when I have a bit more time, but for a first glimpse I like the look of that  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Yup, it's a big thread now  :Very Happy: .
Thanks Mouse  :Smile: !

A bit more on this castle (damn, why did I make it so big... again).

----------


## Ilanthar

update of the day. Still some things to correct regarding the perspective and details, I guess.

----------


## MatteBlack

Such a nice hand to this.  Loving all of the detail/shading on the right side.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot MB  :Smile: ! I'm still on it, but I'm also doing a test for a regional style map.
I'm trying to manage some sort of perspective effect and now I'm wondering if I should do some light curvy horizon effect on the top.

----------


## Ilanthar

I decided to train myself on paper by sketching 10-30 minutes everyday (if possible). Some sketches from the last days.

----------


## Josiah VE

Really nice stuff. You manage to get so much depth just with a pencil.  :Surprised:

----------


## Ilanthar

> Really nice stuff. You manage to get so much depth just with a pencil.


Thanks a lot Josiah!
The finished sketch. I'll try to scan it and color it later.

----------


## Llannagh

I might have said it before, but I'll say it again: This is one of my most favorite threads!  :Smile: 

You have knack for perspective, I think. That's something that I currently try to train, mainly because I find your work so inspiring. It's just the right amount of detail get the information across but leaves enough space for the viewers mind to imagine the rest.

----------


## Ilanthar

> I might have said it before, but I'll say it again: This is one of my most favorite threads! 
> 
> You have knack for perspective, I think. That's something that I currently try to train, mainly because I find your work so inspiring. It's just the right amount of detail get the information across but leaves enough space for the viewers mind to imagine the rest.


Thank you very much Llannagh  :Smile: ! Well, I often find my perspective being wrong when I did not prepare it, so glad to read this.

Some more sketches.






I've started a map on a A4 sheet with the kind of topography of the two in the middle.

----------


## Ilanthar

So, here's the A4 sheet of Elits (part of my Ersïa world). I'm mostly done with the topography I guess.

----------


## Ilanthar

Testing color and additional shadows on this one (after scanning).

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more on Elits.

And a test on A3, homage map of the "Légendes des Contrées Oubliées" (or Legends from the Forgotten Realms, a french comic book & rpg).

----------


## Arimel

Amazing sketches as always! I especially love the first and last one from April 10th and the Elits maps. Inspiring as always!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks again, Arimel  :Smile: !

The sketch of the day and some more on the A3 map.

----------


## Ilanthar

I got the itch to work on the missing planetary views for my Resurgence setting... and ended by working on a new version of them. Still very much a WIP.

----------


## Ilanthar

Reboot of Helios, step 3. I need some more data at the bottom and might rework a bit the topo map.

----------


## Ilanthar

Been some time, but I'm still working on my Elzevir Martian atlas. Trying some local map with a different shaded relief technique.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> Been some time, but I'm still working on my Elzevir Martian atlas. Trying some local map with a different shaded relief technique.


Oh, wow  :Smile:  Nice  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot my friend  :Smile: !

Experimenting different versions.

----------


## Ilanthar

Another experiment. Harder than I thought (as usual ) to keep it consistent with the topo map. I might try a stronger "side view" .

----------


## Ilanthar

I thought that before I'd better do a general view of Hira & its moons before doing the Sesha Planetary view.
Experimenting again  :Wink: .
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Turambar

> I thought that before I'd better do a general view of Hira & its moons before doing the Sesha Planetary view.
> Experimenting again .
> ### Latest WIP ###


Wow. I love this so much. Your planet maps lately have been really making me want to try my hand at some space maps.

----------


## Ilanthar

> Wow. I love this so much. Your planet maps lately have been really making me want to try my hand at some space maps.


Thanks a lot, Turambar ! I'm glad you like those. And I would gladly some more space maps.
Finished version of Hira Orbital view : here.

----------


## Ilanthar

Current state of my Mars base map for my Elzevir atlas. I've also worked on the polar regions since - unlike the regional maps - the global maps won't be in Mercator. Working size is 16400 px wide.

----------


## Arimel

You are getting there! Are the white spots volcanos or craters? And I assume all of the circular lakes are just crater holes?

----------


## Ilanthar

> You are getting there! Are the white spots volcanos or craters? And I assume all of the circular lakes are just crater holes?


Yeah, slowly, but surely. It's giant volcanoes : the biggest (Mt Olympus) is about 24 km high. An yeah, I kept some coastal & lake craters even If didn't kept much of them.

I've also did a test about finally doing my DS galaxy map. It's half-size. Still looking for the better combination (I've potentially a lot of data to place...).

----------


## Ilanthar

I've probably done half of the galaxy. I'll use the spaces above and under to place some of the data I guess.

----------


## Ilanthar

Don't have much time for this personal project (I got work to do). The Webb pictures reminded me of this wip. So, I'm stopped there for now. (size at 66%)
I'll probably do better silhouettes for the species...

----------


## Ilanthar

Along with the work on the main map of Nightfall, I'm trying a fief map style.

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more on this (it's half size if you wonder).

----------


## Ilanthar

Getting somewhere with the line work and labels. Quite happy with the icons too.

----------


## Ilanthar

Still working on the forests of my Farande map. I'm expanding the base cultural coat of arms for the heraldic trees for a change.

----------


## Ilanthar

I was thinking about updating my website... Result : I'm doing a new banner for it (is still need some colours, a minima). Will update the site pictures & text as well, for sure.

----------


## Ilanthar

Forests...

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more on my nightfall WIPs.

----------


## Ilanthar

When a cartographer is awaiting for a meeting, he is doodling too  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Not much time for personal projects lately, but I started a frame for my future Farande map (still a very much a wip...).

----------


## Tom

Awesome work Ilanthar! the crests are really beutiful.. I always wanted to do something like that, and you achieved wonderfully!! I want too bad to see them in full res!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

> Awesome work Ilanthar! the crests are really beutiful.. I always wanted to do something like that, and you achieved wonderfully!! I want too bad to see them in full res!


Thanks a lot Tom !
I have to finish them but it's not that urgent so (especially the ones on the right)...
The other corner is on its way.

----------


## Ilanthar

My first intention was to color only the fief, not the neighbors. What do you think?
The coloring/shading/labeling is not completely finished yet...

----------


## Tom

Maybe try to color some of the smaller and closer mountains, to mark the difference? 
Anyway the border is gorgeous!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks  :Smile: ! You're not the only one to give this advice, so I'll try something this way  :Wink: .

----------


## Ilanthar

Back on this one. I tried some kind of paint stains on the neighbours + the darker mountains. Frame, shading & labelling still not completely finished.

----------


## Arimel

Looks good! The darker shading on the mountains is subtle but really helps I think.

----------


## Ilanthar

> Looks good! The darker shading on the mountains is subtle but really helps I think.


Thank you, Arimel! I need to finish this one soon or it's gonna join the unfinished works pile.

Well, on another subject, i've spent some time today testing inks and elements before starting a big map project.

----------


## Ilanthar

Working on the elements to place around the map. Here are the title & compass. I think I'll do them with coloured inks ( brown for the title) on the map. Still have the Key box and the frame to think about.
Definiteley : paper = planning.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

After last year's loss of data on this map project, I'm back on it... & taking the occasion to restart it because apparently I'm crazy/silly. Surely, I will take even more precautions this time. And going a somewhat different direction.

----------


## smiler127

Looking forward to watching it develop!

----------


## Falconius

> After last year's loss of data on this map project, I'm back on it... & taking the occasion to restart it because apparently I'm crazy/silly. Surely, I will take even more precautions this time. And going a somewhat different direction.
> Attachment 134553


You have things backed up in a cloud storage?

I love that mountain style.  *drools*

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By smiler127*
> Looking forward to watching it develop!


Thanks, here it is!




> *By Falconius*
> You have things backed up in a cloud storage?
> 
> I love that mountain style. *drools*


Thanks! No, I'm just doing more saves on different disks.

Testing some colors. I guess it's gonna need more care and details than my usual...

----------


## Ilanthar

If you wonder, I'm still doing the first layer (the most detailed one) of topography on this huge map. These things takes time...

----------


## Ilanthar

As I'm still working on this huge map, I worked on the coins used in Argona. Next : the banknotes.

----------


## Ilanthar

Topography of Sherafel (the south western part of Eingana) is done. A little test before I'm doing the rest of the continent.
I placed Gabon for size comparison.

----------


## Diamond

How in the world are you so routinely awesome?  For real man.

----------


## Ilanthar

> How in the world are you so routinely awesome?  For real man.


 :Very Happy:  Thanks a lot D! Well, apparently I have a lot of time to waste on my own projects, and more precisely on redoing them.
I naïvely thought I could redo this one in one or two months... But yeah, I'm quite happy with the look this time.

----------


## Ilanthar

Bear with me, I'm experimenting on my Elzevir Mars map some of the things I recently learnt by working on my Eldoran map...
Thoughts?

----------


## Ilanthar

I lost some time playing with the idea of doing a newspaper front page for my Eldoran world/Argona city...
(sorry for the probable typos and misguided translations...)

----------


## Naima

> I lost some time playing with the idea of doing a newspaper front page for my Eldoran world/Argona city...
> (sorry for the probable typos and misguided translations...)


I just love your art nouveau/Liberty/modern style, its pretty unique and original fantasy setting .

----------

